# All Gone - Christmas Gifts VII



## ksbman (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, I'm leaving for work, so let me just throw this out there, in case anyone is waiting.  

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1.	hydrou - #4 Muyshondt Ti Nautilus
2.	theforester - #11 Quark AA Tactical
3.	blinkjr - #30 Eagletac T100C2 MKI
4.	43X16 - #2 Surefire A2 
5.	Blight - #5 Drake
6.	dandism - #14 Quark Mini AA
7.	seale_navy - #35 Surefire G2L
8.	Moka - #3 Milky Surefire L1
9.	ma_sha1 - #50 McGizmo HD45 & #13 3AAAA Streamlight Stylus UV
10.	mefistofele86 - #36 Lumapower ConneXion X2 & #45 Nano charger
11.	eyeonthewall - #53 Arc AAA Ti GS & #41 RiverRock LED Headlamp
12.	notrefined - #52 MJP Extreme III & Pass
13	how2 - #38 Tiablo A7 & #44 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells
14.	scarlet - #39 Fivemega Lego & #42 2-cell Mag "C"
15.	carling - #1 Zebralight H60 & #26 2AA Minimag
16.	neal71 - #15 Fenix TK10 & #29 Star Trek Engineering badge
17.	es2qy - #46 1x18500 FM body & #28 MiniMagLED
18.	pipsqueakspace - #8 Dereelight CL1H & #23 Leatherman S1 
19.	Gitlaa - #47 2x18500 FM body & #24 Peak Matterhorn
20.	sfca - #33 12 CR123 duracells & Pass
21.	musicamaker13 - #55 Eagletac P100A2 & #49 Arc AAA Snow
22.	bigslick - #56 Surefire 660 & #20 Spiderfire X-03
23.	Roberts30 - #21 Streamlight Stinger C4 & #37 Icon Rogue 1
24.	jamie.91 - #31 Mag MOP reflector & #12 ITP Eos AAA
25.	[email protected] - #18 Custom Leather Holster & #10 EagleTac P10A
26.	LightCannon - #7 TiGlow & #19 5W Led Replacement Bulb
27.	Qoose - Pass
28. Jackscrj - #54 Quark 123 & #16 Fenix E20
29. greenlight - #9 Tiablo TL-1 & #27 Fenix L0D-CE
30. countybob - #25 EagleTac P100C2 & #48 Jetbeam E3P Q5
31. balou - #34 ITP C6 & #6 ARC AAA-P
32. jhitch - #40 Fenix P3D CE & #43 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells
33. sqchram - #32 Maratac AAA & #22 Terralux lightstar 220
34. cyberspyder - #51 Muyshondt Ti Mako & #17 Inova T3

And here's what they get to choose -

*Gone - to carling* 1. Zebralight H60, w/ charger and 2 Tenergy 18650’s, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to 43X16* 2. Surefire A2 , limited edition black, white LED's, w/ Strion socket, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to Moka* 3. Milky Surefire L1, smoothie and upgrade circuitry, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to hydrou* 4. Muyshondt Ti Nautilus, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to Blight* 5. Drake, (Ti Standard) w/ charger and 2 10280 Li-Ion Batteries, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to balou* 6. ARC AAA-P, donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to LightCannon* 7. TiGlow, iceblue or green, donated by [email protected].
*Gone - to pipsqueakspace* 8. Dereelight CL1H v4, 3SD Q2/5A neutral warm white, donated by LEDninja.
*Gone - to greenlight* 9. Tiablo TL-1, donated by selfbuilt.
*Gone - to [email protected]* 10. EagleTac P10A, donated by selfbuilt.
*Gone - to theforester *11. Quark AA Tactical, donated by edc3.
*Gone - to jamie.91* 12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED. 
*Gone - to ma_sha1* 13. 3AAAA Streamlight Stylus UV, donated by american lockpicker.
*Gone - to dandism* 14. Quark Mini AA, donated by Braddah_Bill.
*Gone - to neal71* 15. Fenix TK10, black, donated by Monocrom.
*Gone - to Jackscrj* 16. Fenix E20, donated by Monocrom.
*Gone - to cyberspyder* 17. 2007 Inova T3, donated by Monocrom.
*Gone - to [email protected]* 18. Custom Leather Holster for AA/AAA/123 size light, no exotic skin, donated by Hogokansatsukan.
*Gone - to LightCannon* 19. 5W Led Replacement Bulb, warm or cool white, donated by usLEDsupply.
*Gone - to bigslick* 20. Spiderfire X-03, matte gunmetal gray w/ strike bezel and Solarforce LC-1 (red band), donated by Black Rose. 
*Gone - to Roberts30* 21. Streamlight Stinger C4, w/ ac piggyback charger and 2 batteries, donated by scout24.
*Gone - to sqchram* 22. Terralux lightstar 220, donated by scout24.
*Gone - to pipsqueakspace* 23. Leatherman S1, donated by scout24.
*Gone - to Gitlaa* 24. Peak Matterhorn, black aluminum lug body, donated by scout24.
*Gone - to countybob* 25. EagleTac P100C2, donated by AardvarkSagus.
*Gone - to carling* 26.2AA Minimag, w/ 2002 Madmax (SSC P4?), Kroll switch, deep reflector from a Magled; wrapped in grip tape, and two old but good Duracell 2050’s, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
*Gone - to greenlight* 27. Fenix L0D-CE, black, donated by DonShock.
*Gone - to es2qy* 28. MiniMagLED, silver, donated by DonShock.
*Gone - to neal71* 29. Star Trek Engineering badge, (R/H badge) with red LED (cereal box prize) , donated by DonShock.
*Gone - to blinkjr* 30. Eagletac T100C2 MKI, (link is to a MKII, the MKI had less writing on the head and the Al is a hair thinner so it weighs a tiny bit less. LED, runtime, switch, and body seems just the same.), donated by Sgt. LED.
*Gone - to jamie.91* 31. Mag MOP reflector with cam, donated by Sgt. LED.
*Gone - to sqchram* 32. Maratac AAA, HA black, donated by Youfoundnemo.
*Gone - to sfca* 33. 12 CR123 duracells, donated by USACelt.
*Gone - to balou* 34. ITP C6, donated by Divine.
*Gone - to seale_navy* 35. Surefire G2L, black, with a Malkoff M60LL, donated by Divine.
*Gone - to mefistofele86* 36. Lumapower ConneXion X2, donated by Divine.
*Gone - to Roberts30* 37. Icon Rogue 1, donated by Divine.
*Gone - to how2* 38. Tiablo A7, donated by Divine.
*Gone - to scarlet* 39. Fivemega, Solarforce bezel, Bugoutgear (super premium) Drop-in Lego, donated by Divine.
*Gone - to jhitch* 40. Fenix P3D CE, Natural HA, donated by jhc37013.
*Gone - to eyeonthewall* 41. RiverRock LED Headlamp, donated by BVH.
*Gone - to scarlet* 42. 2-cell Mag "C", black, donated by BVH.
*Gone - to jhitch* 43. 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells, black label, maybe 2 cycles on them, donated by BVH.
*Gone - to how2* 44. 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells, blue label cells before he offered the high current black label cells, maybe 2 cycles on them, donated by BVH.
*Gone - to mefistofele86* 45. Nano charger, the model with the longer cell charging compartment, donated by BVH.
*Gone - to es2qy* 46. 1x18500 FM body ,E2E bezel ,LF EOE-1R bulb and a 18500 AW battery,donated by Rick Woolfolk.
*Gone - to Gitlaa* 47. 2x18500 FM body, E2E bezel with FM TL3 bipin socket with bulb, 2 18500 AW batteries with WF139 charger, and spare LF EOE-2R bulb, donated by Rick Woolfolk.
*Gone - to countybob* 48. Jetbeam E3P Q5, donated by Divine.
*Gone - to musicamaker13* 49. Arc AAA Snow, donated by Divine.
*Gone - to ma_sha1 * 50. McGizmo HD45, HA-Nat, DB917 2-speed driver w/ a LuxIII UX1K. NOT WORKING. It died a couple months ago and I thought it was just the batteries. I just put a charged 18650 into it and nothing. Tried some primaries, still nothing. Hopefully whoever chooses this light can get it working and have a great light. Donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to cyberspyder* 51. Muyshondt Ti Mako, no Trit, BARLEY WORKING. A B/S/T light, has two levels, barley on and dim. Again, hopefully whoever chooses this light can get it working and have a great light. Donated by ksbman.
*Gone - to notrefined* 52. MJP Exteme III, donated by Uriah. 
*Gone - to eyeonthewall* 53. Arc AAA Ti GS, donated by nekomane.
*Gone - to Jackscrj* 54. Quark 123 (with no clip), donated by phoneguy.
*Gone - to musicamaker13* 55. Eagletac P100A2, donated by csshih.
*Gone - to bigslick* 56. Surefire 660 (short tape switch) old-style, w/ newer shock isolated bezel, donated by csshih.

I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks: :bow:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be a lot of lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times. 

On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa: 

******************************************************************************
:santa: This is year seven for the Christmas Give-away and this year I’m doing it the same way as last few years.

I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using, and have received replies from a few good CPF’ers. :candle: 

Friday, November 27th, I will post, in random order, the names of those whom ask to be considered in this thread. Those people will then be able to choose a donated light, one at a time, starting from the top of the list.

This offer is open to those participating members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 

I have some new rules this year -

- If you haven’t posted on CPF before this post, you don’t qualify.
- If your ‘About Me’ profile isn’t filled out (every block doesn't need to be filled in), you don’t qualify. 
- If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways (in a row), then you don't qualify.
- If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 

I won’t mention what lights are available until November 27th.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :grouphug:

:santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa: :santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:

Here's Santas list so far (not in drawing order) -

seale_navy
Gitlaa
es2qy
hydrou
Moka
mefistofele86
scarlet
neal71
dandism
eyeonthewall
Qoose
bigslick
Blight
theforester
musicamaker13
carling
Roberts30
jamie.91 
how2
pipsqueakspace
blinkjr
43X16
[email protected]
LightCannon
notrefined
Piloto13
sfca
ma_sha1


----------



## seale_navy (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hi keith,

I meet all your requirement and would like to be considered as I am a law student and law textbooks is costing a lot especially the appreciation of british pounds lately. I am not located in USA, is that ok?


----------



## Gitlaa (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to be considered as I am a college student (broke!!). I recently had to sell most of my lights to pay back money that I owed. A nice light would really brighten up this year for me! Thank you for considering me and for this wonderful opportunity.


----------



## csshih (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

hey Keith, 
(not entering in the giveaway of course)

Do you need help with the roster/list of people? I can write down all the names then send them to you for randomization


----------



## es2qy (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

This would make my otherwise bad year better. Please consider, many thanks.


----------



## hydrou (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

As I will loose my job by the end of this year, this might be the last nice x-mas for some time.

So, it would be very nice to be considered here. This will definitively lighten up my mood during these difficult times. Literally and practically... :candle:

And thank you for your efforts organizing this nice event!:twothumbs


----------



## Moka (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

G'day Keith...
Still a student, lol, still broke... Though am _getting_ a High-End light from my dear old dad for x-mas...
Let me know whether or not I qualify mate...
Gratz on the great initiative again...
Cheers, 
Moka


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Keith, this is completely awesome that you are doing this again. I'm still cultivating more lint than currency in my wallet and look to be so for a long time, but due to the awesome outpouring I witnessed last year, I wanted to be on the donation side this year. 

I hope you got my PM because I sent it right before the CPF blackout (which amazingly wasn't a desirable thing this time) and I don't know if anything was lost during the shuffle.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

hi, i think to be perfectly qualified for a gift  I have no job and no hi-end flashlights now.. i never win a giveaway and i have no money. If i have money surely i buy 2-3 lights XD.
i will be very happy to be considered here lovecpf


----------



## mchlwise (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Keith, 

I don't qualify and am therefore not entering, but had to post to thank you once again for keeping this amazing tradition going. :twothumbs


----------



## scarlet (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would love to be considered. I am currently a college student and I have been cutting back majorly on my expenses because the public universities in California are raising tuition fees by 33%. . Thank you.


----------



## neal71 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

This really is an awesome thing that you are doing. I just recently started seriously looking into lights, I thought up until this year that my 6D [email protected] was bright. I am currently going to spend all of the money I had saved for a "good" light on a helmet light for my father since his fire dept does not supply them. I am not sure if I would qualify for this or not, but if it is the only way I can get a flashlight for christmas then I guess I have to at least try and get on the list.


----------



## dandism (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'm another starving (for lumens) student trying to get a degree in Mechanical Engineering. The classes are too hard for me to have a job at the same time so my budget is smaller than most people on here. I would like to be considered for the event.

-Dan


----------



## ksbman (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



csshih said:


> hey Keith,
> (not entering in the giveaway of course)
> 
> Do you need help with the roster/list of people? I can write down all the names then send them to you for randomization


Hi Craig, you can be Santa VIII next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hi Keith,
aah, ok. 
sad to see you go, though. lucky 7 this year, I wonder what's going to come up!


----------



## eyeonthewall (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hey,
It's a great thing that you're doing here! I am a student in college right now and had to sell my lights to pay for books ;( Being considered here would be great news! Thanks for everything and especially thank you to all of the donators


----------



## ksbman (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*


----------



## Qoose (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

ksbman and everyone else who donates, I'm amazed at you all. Stop hoarding all the generosity in the world!

I'll leave it to you to see if I qualify, as I feel like there are probably others that deserve something more than me. I recently lost my beloved L1, leaving me with a used 120p. My college tuition is one of the scariest things I have ever seen. I plan on not buying any lights until I graduate, as it's probably the smartest thing for my wallet.


----------



## bigslick (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would really appreciate being considered in this. I'll admit I haven't been the most active person on these boards this year, but it's very hard as i'm now in college as an aerospace engineering major. I spend almost all day in the labs or library .

So thanks for doing this! The University of California's decision to raise tuition by 33% has put a strain on my already struggling financial situation.


----------



## Blight (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'd like to sign up, but I'm not sure if I qualify or not. I signed up last year, but passed when my turn came. I also own a self made Mag 85 (cost me about $40), but it's pretty powerful. Is that considered a ‘high end’ light?


----------



## theforester (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would humbley like to be considered for this year's Christmas giveaway. I got sick with an unknown illness a few years ago when I was in college.  Been to over 20 doctors since then and none of them even know what is wrong or how to fix it, so I had to move back to my parents. No income + student loans + doctor bills = No hope of good flashlights for me in the forseeable future. 

Not sure if this counts as "high end" or not, but I was able to buy a Fenix L2T (original model) back when they came out. I EDC it and it has served me VERY well. :thumbsup: That was what led me to CPF actually, I bought that light b/c of Flashlightreviews.com and found this forum from there!

Thanks so very much to everyone that makes this possible! lovecpf It means an awful lot.


----------



## musicamaker13 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Ah man, me, bigslick, and scarlet are all in the same boat! The raising of our tuition has made a pretty huge impact on my family in recent months 

I would love to be considered lovecpf


----------



## carling (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to be considered in the list. TIA! :twothumbs


----------



## Roberts30 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'd really like to be considered for the drawing.. I am a student and my disposable income is very small.. Thanks for doing a great thing here on CPF! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

what an awsome tradition! CPF generosity is unbelievable compared to other forums on the net and i am proud to say i am a member:twothumbs

i wish i had known about this tradition last year lol, i have been a student myself and yeah it can be tough, i spent 2 years studying mechanical engineering and in that time i EDC'd a MXDL 3W from DX lol

now am an apprentice and belive me it doesnt get mush better lol, im on a low wage and the cost of driving here in the UK is jaw dropping, i pay £1600 to insure my 1998 renault clio which is a shed lmao

BTW my most expensive light up to now is an LD01 SS

jamie 
BTW lovecpf


----------



## how2 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hi keith

Can I be consider for the Draw?

Been unemployed for a number of years. My best light is a Ultrafire MCU-C7, I good but fragile. I would be happy with anything. I just want to receive something.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Although last year i didn't participate I remember the Christmas Gifts drawing left a lasting impression on me as it was the first time i've seen this kind of generosity on a forum. Since I still have no job and am digging myself further and further into a hole with college debt I would really appreciate being considered for this drawing. I used to have one high-end flashlight (a Fenix L2D) which i gave away to my dad because he fell in love with it. Could I still be considered for this year? Thanks so much to all who have donated, it's quite amazing.


----------



## blinkjr (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hello ksbman. I wonder if I qualify: I have three daughters - 1 in college, 2 in parochial school (I am willing spend my disposable income to keep them out of government indoctrination centers!); this is my first Christmas on CPF; my highest end light is a RiverRock 2xAA (what can I say - it looked appealing).

If I don't qualify, I totally understand. Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## 43X16 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to be considered? Like some others I'm a student, I do get by, barely; the goodwill & generosity of this forum is overwhelming. Happy Holidays!



scarlet said:


> I would love to be considered. I am currently a college student and I have been cutting back majorly on my expenses because the public universities in California are raising tuition fees by 33%. . Thank you.



ps scarlet, I'm in the same boat, & out of state fees to boot :scowl:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to be considered. I did not meet the criteria of more than one high end light at the start of the gifting. I lost my A2 yesterday :'(. There's a bright side to everything right? 

Unemployed student who spent way too much on hobbies, I also managed to break or lose things way to easily. 

Next year I am going to a selective school which means a lot less hobby time.


----------



## LightCannon (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Can I enter the drawing? I was on hiatus for a while, but only because college apps were so hectic.

I'm back now, though (I forgot how much fun this place was. Don't think I'll be leaving for a bit, though.)

My highest end (and currently, only) light is (soon to be was) a Nitecore D10, but I'm passing that on to a good friend of mine, as she needs it more than I do.


----------



## notrefined (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I've been going back and forth about whether to post myself in for this year's christmas thread, and I'm not entirely sure if I should qualify, or if it's too late anyway (the later two of those decisions of course being yours), but I think I've come to peace with the fact that I'm at a point in my life again where a little help would really brighten my day. I probably have more income than most of the people who have posted here, and unlike most no real fear of losing my job, so I certainly don't want to put myself before anyone whose lot is looking more bleak than mine. And I've already been a recipient of the generosity of these forums, and of yourself, as a recipient of Christmas Gifts II & III. 
As a medical resident, I do have a decent income. My wife and I have five children to take care of, though, and since the birth of our youngest (a year and a half  ), our combined salaries just don't get it done. Right now, it's an all out race to make it to the end of my training with enough cash to pay the rent, and christmas presents for the kids are the only elective purchases we can even really think about. The job (and the baby  ) are also why I just don't get around to the forums (or anywhere else for that matter) very often anymore, though this month I have had access to a computer far more than usual. As you may know (because I posted about it here), my last splurge was a $20 headlamp, and it's my EDC for surgical emergencies. It's also my most expensive light, save the Saberlite and Eternalight I recieved from Christmas Gifts II & III- not that i haven't bought more expensive lights in the last few years, but nothing that I could afford to keep or didn't give to someone who needed it more.
Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to get at is, I'm old enough (or is it young enough?) that it's very hard to admit that a little kindness from strangers ( or rather dear friends whom i just don't happen to "know") would very much brighten my day, but if you think it's appropriate, I would cherish the sentiment of being included in your christmas "family" this year.

****EDIT****
After reading what I wrote, I think it might come across to some as a "sob story" of sorts...that was not at all my intent. I am blessed beyond measure in the health and happiness of my family, and the opportunities and success that have been opened before me. Which is why I feel guilt in asking to be included, and want to give some measure by which to judge whether I should be included, because perhaps i do have more than most and should not be included (and as I continue it occurs to me that perhaps even asking another man to judge is itself unfair). But as for most of us on CPF, not buying a new tool every once in a while is hard on the psyche (kind of like dieting), and since I truly cannot afford to buy myself one, I would greatly appreciate being included here.


----------



## Piloto13 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would really, really love to be considered in this.

I've been browsing these forums for awhile when I first came here looking for a flashlight. Admittenly, I only registered recently but I plan on staying around here for awhile seeing how amazing everyone here is.

The only light I currently own is one I bought from Target before I came across CPF. Recently, the power has been going out alot in my apartment which brought me back here in search of something of a little better quality.

I don't have a fixed source of income at the moment, so this would be really special for me. Once I do, i'd like to one day have a torch collection of my own .


----------



## sfca (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'd like to be considered for this. I have a job, but I'm going to quit it soon to concentrate on my studies. 

I feel for you guys studying in Cali right now. I'm trying to gain admissions into UCLA. But man, look at the international student requirements! 
I'm in an odd position where going to USC would cost me the same as UCLA.
As for high-end flashlights I saved up for an E2DL this summer that I bought off ebay. I've loaned that indefinitely to a relative for her protection. 
I ordered a Quark Turbo to replace it at work for the time being. Ultimately I'll leave it up to you to decide if I can be considered.
I also won a fenix Mc10 in the naming contest but I have no need for it - and if that arrives in time, and no one in my family needs it I'd like to donate it.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'm not a student, I am a Dad with three kids. I have Zero Flashlight budget, I have told my family that I will not touch a penny of family income for my hobby. So far I've kept my words.

I sell used stuff on ebay, buy & sell lights, mod lights & sell them to get funds to fund new ones but I usually don't keep them for long. 

I would like to be considered for the event.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Well, I'm leaving for work, so let me just throw this out there, in case anyone is waiting.  

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1.	hydrou
2.	theforester
3.	blinkjr
4.	43X16 
5.	Blight
6.	dandism
7.	seale_navy
8.	Moka
9.	ma_sha1
10.	mefistofele86
11.	eyeonthewall
12.	notrefined
13	how2
14.	scarlet
15.	carling
16.	neal71
17.	es2qy
18.	pipsqueakspace
19.	Gitlaa
20.	sfca
21.	musicamaker13
22.	bigslick
23.	Roberts30
24.	jamie.91 
25.	[email protected]
26.	LightCannon
27.	Qoose
28. Jackscrj
29. greenlight

And here's what they get to choose -

1. Zebralight H60, w/ charger and 2 Tenergy 18650’s, donated by ksbman.
2. Surefire A2 , black, white LED's, w/ Strion socket, donated by ksbman.
3. Milky Surefire L1, smoothie and upgrade circuitry, donated by ksbman.
4. Muyshondt Ti Nautilus, donated by ksbman.
5. Drake, (Ti Standard) w/ charger and 2 10280 Li-Ion Batteries, donated by ksbman.
6. ARC AAA-P, donated by ksbman.
7. TiGlow, iceblue or green, donated by [email protected].
8. Dereelight CL1H v4, 3SD Q2/5A neutral warm white, donated by LEDninja.
9. Tiablo TL-1, donated by selfbuilt.
10. EagleTac P10A, donated by selfbuilt.
11. Quark AA Tactical, donated by edc3.
12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED. 
13. 3AAAA Streamlight Stylus UV, donated by american lockpicker.
14. Quark Mini AA, donated by Braddah_Bill.
15. Fenix TK10, black, donated by Monocrom.
16. Fenix E20, donated by Monocrom.
17. 2007 Inova T3, donated by Monocrom.
18. Custom Leather Holster for AA/AAA/123 size light, no exotic skin, donated by Hogokansatsukan.
19. 5W Led Replacement Bulb, warm or cool white, donated by usLEDsupply.
20. Spiderfire X-03, matte gunmetal gray w/ strike bezel and Solarforce LC-1 (red band), donated by Black Rose. 
21. Streamlight Stinger C4, w/ ac piggyback charger and 2 batteries, donated by scout24.
22. Terralux lightstar 220, donated by scout24.
23. Leatherman S1, donated by scout24.
24. Peak Matterhorn, black aluminum lug body, donated by scout24.
25. EagleTac P100C2, donated by AardvarkSagus.
26. 2AA Minimag, w/ 2002 Madmax (SSC P4?), Kroll switch, deep reflector from a Magled; wrapped in grip tape, and two old but good Duracell 2050’s, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
27. Fenix L0D-CE, black, donated by DonShock.
28. MiniMagLED, silver, donated by DonShock.
29. Star Trek Engineering badge, (R/H badge) with red LED (cereal box prize) , donated by DonShock.
30. Eagletac T100C2 MKI, (link is to a MKII, the MKI had less writing on the head and the Al is a hair thinner so it weighs a tiny bit less. LED, runtime, switch, and body seems just the same.), donated by Sgt. LED.
31. Mag MOP reflector with cam, donated by Sgt. LED.
32. Maratac AAA, donated by Youfoundnemo.
33. 12 CR123 duracells, donated by USACelt.
34. ITP C6, donated by Divine.
35. Surefire G2L, black, with a Malkoff M60LL, donated by Divine.
36. Lumapower ConneXion X2, donated by Divine.
37. Icon Rogue 1, donated by Divine.
38. Tiablo A7, donated by Divine.
39. Fivemega, Solarforce bezel, Bugoutgear (super premium) Drop-in Lego, donated by Divine.
40. Fenix P3D CE, Natural HA, donated by jhc37013.
41. RiverRock LED Headlamp, donated by BVH.
42. 2-cell Mag "C", black, donated by BVH.
43. 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells, black label, maybe 2 cycles on them, donated by BVH.
44. 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells, blue label cells before he offered the high current black label cells, maybe 2 cycles on them, donated by BVH.
45. Nano charger, the model with the longer cell charging compartment, donated by BVH.
46. 1x18500 FM body ,E2E bezel ,LF EOE-1R bulb and a 18500 AW battery,donated by Rick Woolfolk.
47. 2x18500 FM body, E2E bezel with FM TL3 bipin socket with bulb, 2 18500 AW batteries with WF139 charger, and spare LF EOE-2R bulb, donated by Rick Woolfolk.
48. Jetbeam E3P Q5, donated by Divine.
49. Arc AAA Snow, donated by Divine.
50. McGizmo HD45, HA-Nat, DB917 2-speed driver w/ a LuxIII UX1K. NOT WORKING. It died a couple months ago and I thought it was just the batteries. I just put a charged 18650 into it and nothing. Tried some primaries, still nothing. Hopefully whoever chooses this light can get it working and have a great light. Donated by ksbman.
51. Muyshondt Ti Mako, no Trit, BARLEY WORKING. A B/S/T light, has two levels, barley on and dim. Again, hopefully whoever chooses this light can get it working and have a great light. Donated by ksbman.
52. MJP Exteme III, donated by Uriah.
53. Arc AAA Ti GS, donated by nekomane.

I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks: :bow:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be a lot of lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times. 

On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa: 

This post will not be updated. All updates will be in the first post only.


----------



## csshih (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

doh I haven't donated yet....
..... grrr.. too many presents, not many recipients.. and some very nice presents, too!


----------



## hydrou (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Could you believe this? I just woke up after having a really horrible day yesterday as my father-in-law was buried... First thing at work, I started working going through my countless and boring work emails. After some time I remembered this x-mas thread and thought I would give it a try. And guess what? I could barely believe my eyes that I was choosen to be the first one.

So many nice lights and generous donators, I was completely overwhelmed. After some time, I got it narrowed down to the H60, the Quark Mini and the Muyshondt Nautilus. I had been longing for a compact Ti light for ages and cannot believe ksbman wants to donate his. If he is really sure, then I will gladly choose his Muyshondt Ti Nautilus to give it a new home replacing my old and worn Fenix E01 as EDC.:candle:

Thank you so much, making the 27th November to become the earliest x-mas I ever had!lovecpf


----------



## greenLED (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

:santa: :rock:


----------



## theforester (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I am equally surprised at being picked 2nd, and exceedingly grateful to all of those who are donating! This is a wonderful gift! When I eventually get fixed by the doctors and am able to get a job I'll gladly give back by donating as well  


I choose the Quark AA Tactical donated by edc3 


I've been reading quite a bit about 4seven's Quark lights lately and this would make a very nice replacement for my Fenix L2T! She puts out 2x as many Lumens on high! Thank you! By the way, Happy belated Thanksgiving everyone :huh:


----------



## Jackscrj (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to be considered. I a couple months new into high end flashlights.
I bought a fenix ld20 which reamed me out.
Thanks for doing this for everyone.


----------



## eyeonthewall (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



eyeonthewall said:


> Hey,
> It's a great thing that you're doing here! I am a student in college right now and had to sell my lights to pay for books ;( Being considered here would be great news! Thanks for everything and especially thank you to all of the donators





lldley said:


> Hey,
> It's a great thing that you're doing here! I am a student in college right now and had to sell my lights to pay for books ;( Being considered here would be great news! Thanks for everything and especially thank you to all of the donators



Really lidley? You might as well have quoted me directly...:thumbsdow


----------



## csshih (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

what the heck?! :shakehead

by the way.. as for my gift, I'm waiting for it to get to me, then I can add my name to the donors list.


----------



## seale_navy (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

hehe i dont think we will mind waiting for u csshih


----------



## bestcounsel (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

ksb man...im late to this but i would like to help with some shipping cost. I recieved a GM-6P and some batteries when i lost my job a few years back and would like to at least help with some of the shipping cost. 

pm sent


----------



## ksbman (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

We are waiting on blinkjr.

43X16, you're up next. If you would post your top two choices, things can start moving whenever blinkjr decides to choose.

Piloto13, you're up after 43X16. If you would post your top three choices, that would help.

And everyone else, when it is close to your turn you can do the same thing.


----------



## Qoose (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I guess I could list my top 28 choices..

But I'll just wait patiently as people come out of turkey coma .

Thanks again ksbman!


----------



## divine (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

It looks like we're on, good luck everyone.


----------



## how2 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Where is everyone?

We all know the draw and choosing, was taking place on the 27th.
Most of us are waiting. For the few.

I'm surprised that so many wanted the Christmas gift but only the 2 turn up to request, while the rest wait.


----------



## seale_navy (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

i reckon there is the 24 hour rule from last christmas. we should get that going...


----------



## notrefined (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

now I know everyone is as anxious as, well, a kid on christmas morning (i am too), but if we can lets all vest ourselves in the spirit of what's being done here. When another man has it in his heart to do this for me, can I not find it in myself to be happy also that others recieve the same? Can I not show them, and myself, the respect of exercising a little patience? And too, can I not show ksbman the respect of reading his updated posts in their entirety, again if necessary?


----------



## how2 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Yes your so RIGHT Notrefined.

They do have the 2 Day rule. We must stick to the rules.

Yes i would love to choose now. I know I'll be happy at the end of the day.

Merry Christmas to all at CPF.


----------



## notrefined (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

That's it, I knew I forgot something.... Merry Christmas everyone, indeed!


----------



## Blight (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Can anybody tell me how worried I should be about Li-Ion batteries blowing up? I'm read something about that in a thread somewhere awhile ago. Any info will be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## seale_navy (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Blight,

You must have read the pelican m6 blowing up due to the batteries. I must emphasise there was some defect with the batteries at that time as they were made in china. 

with regards to advise, I would suggest you to buy Surefire batteries , or known brands like duracell , sony, sanyo, panasonic , energizer etc.

As for rechargable lithium ion batteries , the known brand would be the AW brand.

In conclusion , there is not much to worried at all as long u don't abuse the battery. But when u come to hot wire a light, u must make sure the drain its not too extreme if not the battery might blow up.. But I'm no expert here, just my own reading , probably the more expert guys could intervene.


----------



## Blight (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Okay, full disclosure. I'm thinking of picking one of these lights and putting it on a chain to give to my girlfriend. I just don't want it blowing up on her. 

And I'm referring specifically to the Li-Ion batteries, not the normal cr123's stuff. I think those only blow up if you use two or more and the voltage doesn't match or something. But I read that Li-Ions can blow up if you overcharge them of if you over drain them. Is that correct?


----------



## Blight (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Okay, now I'm thinking if a girl will even like a flashlight for a Christmas present or if that would turn out to be a bad idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## dandism (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

You might want to check if she's wiling to wear a flashlight. My GF hates my flashlights


----------



## csshih (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> Can anybody tell me how worried I should be about Li-Ion batteries blowing up? I'm read something about that in a thread somewhere awhile ago. Any info will be helpful. Thank you!



just be careful with the use -- read the battery FAQs.. don't over discharge too often, don't reverse batteries, etc.,.. and you should be fine, those incidences are rather rare.

blight -- overcharge, yes

overdischarge --not while it's discharging... but when you're charging the batt up again when it's been over-discharged many times.. you might have a problem


----------



## BVH (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

If you use AW's protected cells, you're as safe as you can be using any Lithium cell. Be sure you buy the proper charger for them. If you use his IMR cells or the LifePo4 cells, no worries.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> Okay, now I'm thinking if a girl will even like a flashlight for a Christmas present or if that would turn out to be a bad idea. What do you guys think?


 
At best I would say a stocking stuffer - as the only present

her >>  << you​ 
Nuff said.


----------



## rala (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Happy to see this happen again this year. I was lucky to receive a light last year which I was quick to pass on to someone I knew was in dire need of a good light. Hope everyone enjoys their new lights.


----------



## csshih (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

yeah.. all the lights i got have been passed on to needier people! wow! to think i was light-less just over a year ago.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Depends on the girl. Some are practical, some just like bling or shoes.
I shipped out a flashlight and headlamp to a girl in a previous ksbman Christmas Gifts so some do appreciate flashlights.


Blight said:


> Okay, now I'm thinking if a girl will even like a flashlight for a Christmas present or if that would turn out to be a bad idea. What do you guys think?



I would not give out flashlights with lithium-ion or primary lithium (except Energizer L91AA/L92AAA) as gifts. Never know how careful or careless the recipient will be.
There are plenty of AA/AAA lights on the list. I suggest one of the AAA lights for her keychain.
If you do not personally put it on her keychain, she won't have it when she needs it.
I found out NONE of the people I gifted lights to have it on them when I asked later.


Blight said:


> Okay, full disclosure. I'm thinking of picking one of these lights and putting it on a chain to give to my girlfriend. I just don't want it blowing up on her.
> 
> And I'm referring specifically to the Li-Ion batteries, not the normal cr123's stuff. I think those only blow up if you use two or more and the voltage doesn't match or something. But I read that Li-Ions can blow up if you overcharge them of if you over drain them. Is that correct?


----------



## greenlight (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I forgot to sign up. Is it too late to get in on the list?


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

43X16 you're up.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

we have quite a bit more of donated lights than recipients, maybe ksbman can consider having more recipient in view of this?


oh..., no..., im not participating of course. 

Happy holiday season everyone.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Ny0ng1 said:


> we have quite a bit more of donated lights than recipients, maybe ksbman can consider having more recipient in view of this?





ksbman said:


> And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

cool, thats good news for latecomers :thumbsup:

cheers for Keith!


----------



## 43X16 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I have learned much since joining this forum & now I am very grateful for the generosity of its members, especially ksbman.

I would like to pick this - Surefire A2 , black, white LED's, w/ Strion socket.

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## csshih (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

oo: the surefire A2 -- a classic upgraded with a convenient socket!
nice choice!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

*I just got a PM from blinkjr requesting my T100C2 as his gift.* :thumbsup:

Please update the main post and continue on with the gift choosing, I got it from here!


----------



## Blight (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Thanks for the battery info guys. I'll keep thinking about the gift aspect, but I think she'll find it useful. I just hope it's not too bulky.

Been looking at this thread for more than an hour now, waiting.  Guess I'll come back later.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Blight, you're up. :santa:


----------



## Blight (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I will be selecting the Drake so generously donated by ksbman!



> 5. Drake, (Ti Standard) w/ charger and 2 10280 Li-Ion Batteries, donated by ksbman.




I always wanted to use that smile! 

I also want to use , but that doesn't seem to fit here. 

Thank you so much! :santa: :twothumbs


----------



## divine (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



dandism said:


> I'm another starving (for lumens) student trying to get a degree in Mechanical Engineering. The classes are too hard for me to have a job at the same time so my budget is smaller than most people on here. I would like to be considered for the event.
> 
> -Dan


You're up.


----------



## dandism (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



divine said:


> You're up.


 YAY!!!!! I've been checking this thread almost every hour except the past two since I just got home from visiting the parents. This forum is almost like another family. I am very thankful for you guys for offering these flashlights and everyone else for the countless threads about modding, reviews and good deal alerts. As for my choice, I would like the one I would use the most and that I can carry everyday. That would be the Quark MiNi AA (#14) Thanks to Braddah Bill.

Happy Holidays!!

-Dan


----------



## seale_navy (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

finally its my turn!! hehe:laughing:

after careful consideration. I would like #35. Surefire G2L, black, with a Malkoff M60LL, donated by Divine

Thank you so much guys for organising such an event.:twothumbs

merry xmas .


----------



## Moka (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

That would bring it to me... lovecpf
I'm gonna have to pick 
3. Milky Surefire L1, smoothie and upgrade circuitry, donated by ksbman.
I still am so amazingly thankful for everyone's generosity... Especially kbsman!!!
Yippeeeee! :twothumbs
thankyou Keith!


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Keith, If it is not too late I would like to add to the list.

Bryan


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Yea, my turn,

I'll take #50. McGizmo HD45, Not working. 

thanks so much for the nice Christmas gift!!!


Yeah!!


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



dandism said:


> YAY!!!!! As for my choice, I would like the one I would use the most and that I can carry everyday. That would be the Quark MiNi AA (#14) Thanks to Braddah Bill.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!
> 
> -Dan



This light is so new it hasn't even been shipped yet. The Market Place thread said the pre-order shipping would be around 11/25/09.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=203486

4Sevens site states 12/03/09

http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_355

Dan, I will ship the light out to you as soon as I get it, the only thing I ask is to post back when you get it and let us know how you like it. I may have to order 1 for myself. 




:santa: Happy Holidays Dan :santa:​




Bill


----------



## countybob (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

hi, if it's not too late i would like to be added to your list. i qualify as i am disabled and currently don't have any income but i love to see all the cool lights on the forum and stare like a kid in a candy store! i have a few lights, the best probably being a 6p that i have had for at least 25 yrs. i upgraded to a dx led for it about a year ago and that got me hooked on leds. thanks, robert hilligoss (county bob).


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

edited...


----------



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

.....


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

ksbman, I just wanted to personally thank and applaud you for organizing this, this is really something special


----------



## balou (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hi,
I'd like to kindly ask to be considered for this giveaway. I'm a student, getting by my savings and the odd job here and there, and some financial support from my father.

To the best of my knowledge, I meet all the requirements.

Oh and... thanks for the effort ksbman and all the donators


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Keith, I think you misunderstood my post. 
Sending PM

Bryan


----------



## mefistofele86 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

thanks thanks and thanks again! I came back home yesterday after an tonsillectomia (they removed my tonsisl) and i don't think to read a beautiful things like this! Now i had to chose XD i'm so happy now after bad days in hospital. i love you!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



mefistofele86 said:


> Now i had to chose XD...


What # light is that? :shrug:


----------



## notrefined (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'm not positive, but I think that was a smilie....I don't think he's decided yet?


----------



## mefistofele86 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I've make my choice: "36. Lumapower ConneXion X2, donated by Divine" 

i choose that light because i don't own cr/18650 and relative chargers, so this Connexion became the perfect light for me with its single AA 
It will serve me perfectly and i wanna say THANKS to you, particulary at Divine: with your donation you make me very happy 
I hope i can donate a light next year, i'm very gratefull for all, i love you!


----------



## mefistofele86 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



notrefined said:


> I'm not positive, but I think that was a smilie....I don't think he's decided yet?



excuse me but during my liquid lunch i've make my choice so happyyyyyy


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



notrefined said:


> I'm not positive, but I think that was a smilie....I don't think he's decided yet?


:thinking:


----------



## BVH (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Now we're cooking!


----------



## mefistofele86 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

i sent a private message to divine, can you confirm?lovecpf


----------



## eyeonthewall (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

My turn!!

I've decided on the #53. Arc AAA Ti GS, donated by nekomane.

Perfect EDC for me!! This should brighten up my Christmas considerably (no pun intended).  Thanks so much to nekomane and kbsman and all the other donators! :thanks:


----------



## notrefined (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Wow, I thought for sure that by the time my name came up, someone would have snagged a couple of my top three choices and made this an easy decision, not so...

I am awestruck by the spirit and generosity of this board and it's members, that this thread should exist at all, and that so many incredible donations have been made to grace it. A deep and heartfelt thank you to all of CPF, and of course especially Keith and all who have donated here. I think I speak for all of us, recipients and bystanders alike, to say that we are deeply moved. 

Wow. Ok, I think I am going to have to choose #52, MJP Extreme III, which was so graciously donated by Uriah. It was a close decision, but I think that this light will make an excellent EDC for me, and I know I want to be reminded of this kind of generosity, everyday.
This light will also be alot of firsts for me: my first custom, first HAIII anything, first real EDC. I have lights everywhere I go, but never anything that goes WITH me, until now  Thank you so much, Uriah.

A big thanks also to Keith (again) and Rick Woolfolk, who in particular made this a wonderfully difficult choice by donating the Zebralight H60 and Fivemega 2x18500 setups _complete with batteries and charger_, truly awesome contributions in my book. Either one would have been fantastic and my first rechargable solution (I haven't invested because I can scavenge slightly used alkalines at work). Congratulations to those who choose these fine lights as well! 

I think I'm gonna have to echo mefistofele's sentiment here: I love you all!


----------



## how2 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I just like to thank everyone who has contributed their lights.lovecpf

I'm humbled by the generosity. 


I thought this was going to be an easy decision, but its hard.


I choose No.38 "Tiablo A7, donated by Divine"

Thank you Divine:bow:


Thank you Keith for being Santa


Merry Christmas to all at CPF and their loved ones:grouphug:


----------



## divine (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



mefistofele86 said:


> i sent a private message to divine, can you confirm?lovecpf


I got it. Would you mind replying back to my question when you get a chance?

Thanks.


----------



## divine (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

It looks like scarlet is up next.


----------



## scarlet (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I am genuinely impressed with the amazing generosity exhibited in this thread. lovecpf

I would love to take

39. Fivemega, Solarforce bezel, Bugoutgear (super premium) Drop-in Lego, donated by Divine.

Once again, thank you very very much to kbsman, Divine, and the rest of the donors!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Just a tip for the Santa’s who are sending a light overseas.

Go here on the USPS page, put in the destination country, and continue with 1# package to find cost.

The easiest way, if the light fits, is the Priority Mail International Small Flat-Rate Box. This box is the same small Priority Mail box used for domestic mailing. And it's free at the PO.

If the light is too big, First-Class Mail International Package using your own box is good.

For addresses make sure US or USA is the last part of your address and the country of destination is the last part of their address. Both preferably in their own separate lines and in caps.

Use the green Customs form 2976, check gift, declare it a used flashlight with a $10 value and it's good to go.


----------



## dandism (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Braddah_Bill said:


> Dan, I will ship the light out to you as soon as I get it, the only thing I ask is to post back when you get it and let us know how you like it. I may have to order 1 for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll be sure to make a mini review for the mini 
Happy Holidays and thanks again.

-Dan


----------



## jhitch (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Holy cow, how did I miss this! Is it too late for consideration?

I have one battered but still great L2D as my only high end light, other than that just a couple of old headlamps and a smattering of DX cheapies.

As a father of two and with only a single income in the house it is tough to upgrade the collection right now!


----------



## how2 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Does anyone know how to get in touch with Divine qucikly as i forgot to put my Post Code (Zip Code)

I'm:hairpull::sick2:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



how2 said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with Divine qucikly as i forgot to put my Post Code (Zip Code)



I just sent divine an e-mail. Hopefully he will get in touch with you before going to the Post Offce.


----------



## blinkjr (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Sgt. LED said:


> *I just got a PM from blinkjr requesting my T100C2 as his gift.* :thumbsup:
> 
> Please update the main post and continue on with the gift choosing, I got it from here!


Although I thanked Sgt. LED in a PM, I wanted to publicly thank him, and all of the other generous donors, for this opportunity. As others have said, I have learned a great deal (and great deals!) since joining this forum.

Thanks one and all! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## how2 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Thanks ksbman your a life saver.:bow:


----------



## carling (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Will post my choice in a few hours...


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

hehe, the suspense...


----------



## DVN (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Oh wow, how did I never see this thread. I'm still having a hard time believing that people are donating flashlights to complete strangers. It really brings a smile to my face. 
 
I know it's late but I was wondering if it was possible to be considered for the Christmas Gifts, as the only flashlight i have is an incandescent maglite. I love that flashlight to death, but i think i need something smaller and brighter. I'm not sure if I qualify since i'm fairly new here, but I figured I would ask anyways. Even if it means being last on that list, I would love to be able to get even something simple and small for Christmas, since I'm a student and have virtually no money to spend on a flashlight. Thanks so much to everyone involved in this, it's really something special


----------



## how2 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

DVN i do not think you qualify as you joined on the 2nd of December 2009
see rules below

I have some new rules this year -

- If you haven’t posted on CPF before this post, you don’t qualify.
- If your ‘About Me’ profile isn’t filled out (every block doesn't need to be filled in), you don’t qualify. 
- If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways, then you don't qualify.
- If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light.


----------



## DVN (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



how2 said:


> DVN i do not think you qualify as you joined on the 2nd of December 2009
> see rules below
> 
> I have some new rules this year -
> ...


 

Sorry I didn't see any rules that said new members weren't allowed to join. Am I not looking in the right place? Anyhoo, I've been lurking around for about 4 months but just created an account yesterday (i know everything there is to know about Malkoff and his drop-ins, lol ). I most definately did not join just to ask for a flashlight :thumbsdow 


Ksbman, just let me know if I dont qualify


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



DVN said:


> Sorry I didn't see any rules that said new members weren't allowed to join. Am I not looking in the right place?


It's at the bottom of post #1 of this thread.


----------



## carling (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

My choice:

*1. Zebralight H60, w/ charger and 2 Tenergy 18650’s, donated by ksbman.*

Thanks to the CPF Santa's and especially to Keith! :twothumbs


----------



## DVN (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



carling said:


> My choice:
> 
> *1. Zebralight H60, w/ charger and 2 Tenergy 18650’s, donated by ksbman.*
> 
> Thanks to the CPF Santa's and especially to Keith! :twothumbs


 

Ah, i see what you guys mean. I had understood that I didn't qualify if I posted in this thread as my first post ever. I didn't know I had to post before ksbman's post. 

I also figured (wrongly i guess) that the rules were a little relaxed because I noticed that Carling already got a flashlight last year and yet he participated again this year? Just thought that maybe the rules were being relaxed a bit  hehe, just a prayer i guess :mecry:


----------



## balou (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

It does seem a bit weird that several people who received a gift last year entered themselves this year again despite the rules stating otherwise... 

edit: I'm sorry, apparently I got confused by the wording in the rules. I thought 1 light in the last 3 years, ksbman meant 3 light in 3 years. See post 125. Don't wanna further fill up this thread with useless posts, so I just add this notice instead of making a new post.


----------



## ChookChoker (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

How about if I can afford it but my wife is starting to get upset at how much I am spending on LEDs? I want a Fenix TK10 but if I buy one I may get killed!! (just joking -- I will buy my own lights). Kudos to all who donated, much generousity of spirit shown.

:twothumbs


----------



## sqchram (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hi CPF community, and ksbman.

I became hooked last year when I realized that my cheapie 2xAA knockoff of a Pelican Versabrite just didn't cut it as my only way to service my vehicle in a dark parking garage. It has an incandescent bulb (not sure what type) but is so dim and weak, plus I would constantly have to twist it off and back on after a minute because it would almost dim all the way out - even with newer batteries.

I came to CPF lusting after the Surefire UA2 Optimus, but realized that for me, $275 wasn't going to happen for a flashlight.

Well, a year later and I'm still using the cheap shirt-clip light as I've now got a 2-month old girl who has formula sensitivities and will only tolerate the Similac Alimentum formula which runs $27 for a 16oz can. The wife knows what the priorities are, and I obey - makes things go soo much smoother!

Anyway, thats my submission - cheers!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



DVN said:


> I also figured (wrongly i guess) that the rules were a little relaxed because I noticed that Carling already got a flashlight last year and yet he participated again this year?





balou said:


> It does seem a bit weird that several people who received a gift last year entered themselves this year again despite the rules stating otherwise...



- If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways, then you don't qualify.


----------



## BigBen (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'm not sure if I can even qualify, being that I'm very new here.

I've been unemployed since August, thanks to the rotten economy.
Prior to that, I had a brief stint at a company, but I was out of work for another 10 months before to that, also thanks to the economy.

I'm SUPPOSED to start back at work on 12/14/09, and I could definitely use a a new light for my new job.


I have a "Recommendation Request" Thread in the General section too, looking for advice, which has produced a ton of great recommendations.
The best light that I currently have is a Mag-Lite AA.

Thank you very much,
BigBen


----------



## neal71 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like #15 the tk10.

This is really such an awesome thing you guys are doing, thanks so much.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



DVN said:


> I also figured (wrongly i guess) that the rules were a little relaxed because I noticed that Carling already got a flashlight last year and yet he participated again this year?





balou said:


> It does seem a bit weird that several people who received a gift last year entered themselves this year again despite the rules stating otherwise...



- If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways, then you don't qualify.

What I meant was the last 3 in a row. If this would be your 4th list in 4 years, you don't qualify.

Sorry for the confusion; I didn't think the rule could be interpreted another way than what I intended. 

I hope I didn't cause someone not to enter this year because I wasn't clear.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



BigBen said:


> I'm not sure if I can even qualify, being that I'm very new here.


From the rules in post 1 -

- If you haven’t posted on CPF before this post (11-18-2009, 05:15 PM ), you don’t qualify.

Sorry


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Waiting on es2qy.

He hasn't logged on in almost 2 weeks and has no contact info available. :hairpull:


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

hehe darn, I almost knew this would happen to the person just above me.

i guess i'll play the waiting game then...


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



pipsqueakspace said:


> hehe darn, I almost knew this would happen to the person just above me.
> 
> i guess i'll play the waiting game then...



Welcome to the club. 

In all seriousness though, I want to thank ksbman and all the people who donated to this giveaway. It's nice to know that there still are kindred souls out there.


----------



## es2qy (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Im sorry hadn't logged on sooner this is the busy time of year for the shop where I work. 1st I'm grateful to be included in this, thanks CPF & ksbman!

I'm going to pick #46. 1x18500 FM body. Looks like a perfect pocket incan. It will come in very handy. Thanks for making my Christmas the BEST!

 :twothumbs


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



es2qy said:


> Im sorry hadn't logged on sooner this is the busy time of year for the shop where I work. 1st I'm grateful to be included in this, thanks CPF & ksbman!
> 
> I'm going to pick #46. 1x18500 FM body. Looks like a perfect pocket incan. It will come in very handy. Thanks for making my Christmas the BEST!
> 
> :twothumbs



You have quite possibly the best timing ever, es2qy. Hahaha.


----------



## DVN (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> From the rules in post 1 -
> 
> - If you haven’t posted on CPF before this post (11-18-2009, 05:15 PM ), you don’t qualify.
> 
> Sorry


 

fair enough then  But I'm really happy for all of you guys, seems like quite a nice thing that's being done for you. And to those donors, keep up the holiday spirit, it's truly an amazing thing you're doing. Who knows, maybe next year if this is done i might still qualify.


Happy holidays to all  and kudos to you ksbman :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBen (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> From the rules in post 1 -
> 
> - If you haven’t posted on CPF before this post (11-18-2009, 05:15 PM ), you don’t qualify.
> 
> Sorry




I just found our about this board.
Oh well, them's the rules...
Thanks anyway.

Good Luck Everyone!
BigBen


----------



## bhd (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Holy smokes! I stumbled upon CPF while plotting a new light purchase about a month ago.

At first, I was stunned at the amount of knowledge and wisdom that people here share so readily. Yes, "forums" are tools for sharing info, but the care and attention to detail I've found here is awesome.

I find myself now humbled by the kindness and generosity I've found in this community. 

Thank you all for that!


----------



## 43X16 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I wish to express my heartfelt thank you and gratitude to ksbman, for the A2. It came today! This is my 1st Surefire. Glorious incan beam color on high. Not that I'm any sort of expert on lights. Ksbman had included some spare bulbs & batteries, & even refused to let me pay for shipping.

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays everyone! 

:thanks:


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

So I never thought I would have such a hard time choosing a flashlight halfway down the list. This means that the donors have donated some amazing lights 


So after narrowing it down, I think I've settled on...

*8.* *Dereelight CL1H v4, 3SD Q2/5A* neutral warm white, donated by LEDninja.


I've always wanted to try something with 18650 and it's a warm white to boot, amazing 

I guess it's time to start doing some research on 18650 batteries and figuring out where to get some. *Thanks so much to all the donors, ksbman,* and especially *LEDninja *:bow: for making this Christmas a special one. You guys are really something else. Merry Christmas!  :twothumbs:santa:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



pipsqueakspace said:


> I guess it's time to start doing some research on 18650 batteries and figuring out where to get some. *Thanks so much to all the donors, ksbman,* and especially *LEDninja *:bow: for making this Christmas a special one. You guys are really something else. Merry Christmas!  :twothumbs:santa:


 
Best brand = AW

I don't have PayPal, so I get mine from Lighthound.com (The Hound accepts money orders).


----------



## heater (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

New to the site, which is AWSOME!!!, so not sure I qulify,but give it a try. Unemployed Michigan resident. Hopefully will be returning back to work soon. Got laid off in Jan. Manufacturing isn't what it use to be in Michigan!


----------



## divine (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I sent out four packages a little while ago, three were international. I wrote Gift and $10 on all three. The lady at the counter hassled me and told me that if I was selling things that I could get fined. I told her that they were all gifts. She then told me that I just "happened" to be sending the same thing to three different people. I told her that they were not the same thing, but I had written an approximate amount on there.

She told me that I could get investigated by customs if they see that I am sending frequent packages to the same place. =\


----------



## ksbman (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



divine said:


> I sent out four packages a little while ago, three were international. I wrote Gift and $10 on all three. The lady at the counter hassled me and told me that if I was selling things that I could get fined. I told her that they were all gifts. She then told me that I just "happened" to be sending the same thing to three different people. I told her that they were not the same thing, but I had written an approximate amount on there.
> 
> She told me that I could get investigated by customs if they see that I am sending frequent packages to the same place. =\



Wow. I've done that hundreds of times and no one has ever hassled me.

They truly are gifts, so with giving them away for free, the $10 is overstating their value, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



pipsqueakspace said:


> So I never thought I would have such a hard time choosing a flashlight halfway down the list. This means that the donors have donated some amazing lights
> 
> 
> So after narrowing it down, I think I've settled on...
> ...


Waiting for you to PM me your name & address.
The light will ship with a protected Ultrafire battery inside and a Trustfire charger. I don't have any AWs. Probably won't go out until Monday.

I am not cleaning the dust off the Dereelight box. That way US Customs can see it is used if they do stop it. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## divine (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> Wow. I've done that hundreds of times and no one has ever hassled me.
> 
> They truly are gifts, so with giving them away for free, the $10 is overstating their value, so I wouldn't worry.


I'm not worried, I'm just a little frustrated. I guess this is how USPS loses business. All of the other people I've dealt with at this post office has been very nice.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



divine said:


> She told me that I could get investigated by customs if they see that I am sending frequent packages to the same place. =\


 
What would Christmas be without some sad, pathetic, Grinch?

Don't let her worry you. Maybe Santa will bring her a heart this year.


----------



## nekomane (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



eyeonthewall said:


> *snip*
> My turn!!
> I've decided on the #53. Arc AAA Ti GS, donated by nekomane.



Sorry for the absence. eyeonthewall, please PM me your shipping address.

I am traveling for a few days, but the light should be in your hands by Christmas.

Thanks for organizing this ksbman, and happy holidays to all


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



LEDninja said:


> Waiting for you to PM me your name & address.
> The light will ship with a protected Ultrafire battery inside and a Trustfire charger. I don't have any AWs. Probably won't go out until Monday.
> 
> I am not cleaning the dust off the Dereelight box. That way US Customs can see it is used if they do stop it. Hope you don't mind.



I just sent you a PM LEDninja with my information. I thanked you about 5 times in the PM but i'll do it again here. Thanks so much for donating a light which is really going to brighten up my christmas. You've done quite an amazing thing. Thanks to you and to all the donors one more time, you guys are the best. :twothumbs

PS: I could care less if the box has dust.  I had no idea that the flashlight would even come in a box, just figured it would be wrapped in newspaper or something, hehe.


----------



## divine (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Monocrom said:


> What would Christmas be without some sad, pathetic, Grinch?
> 
> Don't let her worry you. Maybe Santa will bring her a heart this year.


lol, yeah.


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Gosh this usps should have foresee its xmas time and for ppl sending out gifts is reasonable at this time. 

in regards to the issue of custom investigating , I believe your case does not have enough substantial reasonable grounds , for a said curiosity to develop within custom to investigate in my humble opinion as a law student. 

Well, the lady is kinda odd. When I was studying in uk 3 months ago, the royal mail staff was friendly and nice at the post office . 

Divine I receive your pm. I just wanna say thank u so much again for the donation . I ll definitely contribute something back to cpf when I finish my studies and work.


----------



## divine (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Yeah, tough to believe. I'm never in there, except December. 

Probably the best thing you could do is actually use it.


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



divine said:


> Probably the best thing you could do is actually use it.


Man, I can't believe that it's been only a year since I got that goodie package from you. Since then.. well.. I've become a more experienced flashaholic.. 

The golden maglite hath become a user in my friend’s hands .
The e01 has sadly been lost or stolen  but it lived a decently long time in my mom’s hands, the L1P? I still have it! Beautiful Lux I beam! A classic!
The inova X1 resides with a friend who also uses it occasionally!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



csshih said:


> Man, I can't believe that it's been only a year since I got that goodie package from you. Since then.. well.. I've become a more experienced flashaholic..
> 
> The golden maglite hath become a user in my friend’s hands .
> The e01 has sadly been lost or stolen  but it lived a decently long time in my mom’s hands, the L1P? I still have it! Beautiful Lux I beam! A classic!
> The inova X1 resides with a friend who also uses it occasionally!


Same sentiment here. My Divine donated E01 hasn't left my keychain since I got it. Even though I use it a fair amount I thought, I am actually on my first cell! It just seems to run forever!


----------



## csshih (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

just for old times sake:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Waiting on Gitlaa.


----------



## Gitlaa (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I choose #47. 2x18500 FM body generously donated by Rick Woolfolk. 
Thanks to all the people who donated and a big thank you to ksbman for organizing this giveaway!lovecpf

Merry Christmas!!:santa:


----------



## divine (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



csshih said:


> just for old times sake:
> 
> *edit*(The image is a little large.)*edit*


Those are some nice user lights. 

It is surprising how much light the terralux module in that Minimag puts out. It's quite a sleeper.

From what I read, the E01's are dead reliable and DO run forever. They are supposed to still put out a little light at 20 hours. 

I got three and wasn't really happy with them, I gave away two, and the third I couldn't stand to give away because it was on my keys for a few weeks. I really have no idea where it went to, it would probably take me a couple hours to find it.

The natural finish probably stands up to punishment pretty good.

You know, Craig and Dave, every time I see you guys post I smile. I love all of your reviews. You made this gifts thing good for me. I think I should be thanking both of you.


----------



## sfca (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I will graciously accept the 12 CR123 duracells, donated by USACelt.

Thanks to USACelt and Ksbman for doing this. 
Hopefully the torch will be passed to someone next year to organize this, otherwise even if there is a 1-year hiatus I'm sure we'll all see the good in having done this before and start it up again.

Thanks!


----------



## divine (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



musicamaker13 said:


> Ah man, me, bigslick, and scarlet are all in the same boat! The raising of our tuition has made a pretty huge impact on my family in recent months
> 
> I would love to be considered lovecpf


You're up!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I should try to grab a shot of my now chewed up E01 to show what the ano does look like after a year of punishment.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Can I be considered for the gift swap? I misinterpreted the 'if you've gotten a light in the last 3 swap etc' rule and would love to participate.

I have one Surefire G2, one Arc AAA, and one Inova T1.

Truth is, I've been spending money on my car and most of all, education. Being a student is hard, in times like this.

Thanks, Brendan


----------



## neal71 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I think watching to see who gets what light is almost as exciting as getting a light. I can say for sure that I do not remember being this excited about checking the mail, usually a once a week deal has become asking the mailman how long it will be until he puts mail in "this" sides boxes. For some reason he likes to put the mail in the boxes on the left side first.


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

patiently waiting on musicamaker13...


----------



## neal71 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Is there a thank you thread started for Christmas VII? Do not want to double thread, but I would really like to see all the nifty gifts and give thanks to those who donated.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Roberts30 said:


> patiently waiting on musicamaker13...



He hasn't logged on for two weeks.


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> He hasn't logged on for two weeks.


 Yeah, I just saw that..


----------



## Blight (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Got the package from Keith, but there was no Drake in the package! 

PM sent!


----------



## musicamaker13 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to choose

55. Eagletac P100A2, donated by csshih.

Im sorry for the late reply, Finals week is pretty hectic! I havent been able to browse through CPF lately because of that, but I have been lurking during study breaks  This light would be a great replacement for my old minimag EDC with terralux dropin. Thank you to ksbman and all the donors!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> Got the package from Keith, but there was no Drake in the package!
> 
> PM sent!


Drake/Draco :thinking:


----------



## Blight (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> Drake/Draco :thinking:



Hehehe.... My girlfriend rolls her eyes at me, but I AM funny!!! I SWEAR IT!!!

I'm sure most don't follow, but I figured out what Keith sent me was not a Drake, but instead Drake's big brother the Draco. I sent a PM to Keith saying the Drake was not in the box and I went on a little bit before finally letting him know what he did send was a Draco.  Basically I made him think the Drake was MIA. I don't mean to be mean. :devil: I'm FUNNY!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> Hehehe.... My girlfriend rolls her eyes at me, but I AM funny!!! I SWEAR IT!!!
> 
> I'm sure most don't follow, but I figured out what Keith sent me was not a Drake, but instead Drake's big brother the Draco. I sent a PM to Keith saying the Drake was not in the box and I went on a little bit before finally letting him know what he did send was a Draco.  Basically I made him think the Drake was MIA. I don't mean to be mean. :devil: I'm FUNNY!



I was a little scared as I read your PM.  

I though maybe some opened the box and took the light. 

And I always worry, until everyone receives their light, that I put the right label on the right box. :sweat:


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

bigslick's up..


----------



## bigslick (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like 
54. Surefire 660 (short tape switch) old-style, w/ newer shock isolated bezel, donated by csshih.


Thanks to everyone for doing this! lovecpf


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to choose... 

#21. Streamlight Stinger C4, w/ ac piggyback charger and 2 batteries, donated by scout24.

I want to thank all of the people who contributed to this give away! Thanks for making my christmas look brighter! lovecpf


----------



## Blight (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I've known nice and generous people before, but today I was literally stunned by the generosity shown to me by ksbman, Keith. I mean literally slack jawed staring at my screen, thinking 'huh?' in my head for at least two minutes, brain locked. I am still stunned as I type this.

Keith host this Christmas Gift thread every year and donates many of his own lights. Many of which are very high end lights that someone like me would normally never get a chance to play with, let alone own. He's more than generous already. I was given the opportunity to choose a light and was very grateful for it. I was looking for something to give to my girlfriend and decided to choose the Drake that ksbman listed. As it turned out, the light was actually a Draco, not it's smaller sibling. 

I had no problem with that and still think it's a fabulous light and I love it. However, I playfully joked with Keith about the Drake/Draco mix up and said something about how it's too big to give to my girlfriend on a necklace and how I will just have to keep it for myself now . It was nothing more than a joke. His response, he's going to send me another light just to give to my girlfriend. oo:  He's going to buy another light, just to give me, to give to my girlfriend. Who does that? I am befuddled by his generosity! (there's ya college education for ya!) 

I've never met anyone as generous to a complete stranger before and I am humbled by it. I just needed to thank Keith and let others know what type of person he is. I am truly touched to know there are people like him in this world and feel blessed to have crossed paths with him. I hope none of that comes across as too sappy or in the least bit disingenuous (more college for ya), cause I mean every word.

Thank you Keith.

You've made this a Christmas I will never forget and I only hope one day I can do the same, for you or for others.

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and a wonderful winter to each and everyone of you. :santa:


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> I've known nice and generous people before, but today I was literally stunned by the generosity shown to me by ksbman, Keith. I mean literally slack jawed staring at my screen, thinking 'huh?' in my head for at least two minutes, brain locked. I am still stunned as I type this.
> 
> Keith host this Christmas Gift thread every year and donates many of his own lights. Many of which are very high end lights that someone like me would normally never get a chance to play with, let alone own. He's more than generous already. I was given the opportunity to choose a light and was very grateful for it. I was looking for something to give to my girlfriend and decided to choose the Drake that ksbman listed. As it turned out, the light was actually a Draco, not it's smaller sibling.
> 
> ...


 +1 Very well said.. I feel blessed to know that there still are people like Keith.


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

hi everyone :wave:

i would like to choose 

31. Mag MOP reflector with cam, donated by Sgt. LED.

i would like to say thank you to EVERYONE involved in this great great giveaway, i cannot beleive the uncomprehendable (if its a real word) generosity of this forum, i know i am 1 of many to repeat this but i doubt that there is anywhere else on the internet with this level of kindness, generosity and general amount of love withing the CPF community!

also a special thanks to, the forum owners for making all ths even possible, the people involved in starting this thread for putting them selves out for people that they proberbly never have and never will meet and also a very special thanks to everyone who donated

and especially THANKYOU Sgt. LED. for donating!

thanks jamie

btw lovecpf :grouphug:

edit, one day i hope to be one of the more "experienced" members just like some of you on here and thankyou for making me personally feel cared for within the community


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Yeah, awesome job, ksbman and other donors! ksbman not only organized this event but also donated some nice bling lights. Great job!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I think I must mention something here.

KSBman has my MiniMag listed as 2002Madmax (?P4). I sent the Madmax off SOMEWHERE and got the LED upgraded. I THINK it got SSCP4, but it is entirely possible it's a Q5.

Hmm, 3 bond wires. Maybe P4 Cree.

Anyway the deep reflector from a 3AA I killed tames the ? to a pretty good spot that transitions to spill nicely.

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Wow thanks! I would like to take the Custom Holster. Merry Christmas to all! Espeacilly ksbman and hogo for their generosity!


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to say that the people on this forum are among the most generous that I have ever had the good fortune to meet.

That being said, I would like to choose #7, the TiGlow, from [email protected]

Thanks to all the Santas, and especially ksbman for organizing this, and [email protected]!


----------



## neal71 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Sorry if I bother anyone with my reminders, I am just trying to make sure no one misses their turn, and help KSB from having to send a whole bunch of PM's.


----------



## jhitch (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> Sorry if I bother anyone with my reminders, I am just trying to make sure no one misses their turn, and help KSB from having to send a whole bunch of PM's.


 
As someone who is still to come on the list...feel free to send all the reminders you want! :thumbsup::devil:


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> Sorry if I bother anyone with my reminders, I am just trying to make sure no one misses their turn, and help KSB from having to send a whole bunch of PM's.


Got your PM! It was very much appreciated, although I'm was already a little OCD about checking this thread every...hour or so.

Keep it up!


----------



## Qoose (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Well I had a feeling that this would happen, being at the end of list at one point. My last choice was the TiGlow... Oh well, I hope you enjoy it LightCannon.

I really don't see anything that fit's into my usage. I'm going to leave everything else to the rest of you all. I know there are a lot of goodies that I could take, but hey, someone else will get them, and could probably use them more. It's death week before finals week, this school is trying to kill me, and I don't want to spend the time checking in or debating which light to take. Plus getting one would mean time playing with it, which I don't need. I don't need a light to help against absurd academic rigor. If I can graduate from this school, hopefully I'll be able to treat myself and all of you to a whole bunch of shiny toys with a fatter paycheck.

I found it funny that I thought of the quote, "Be the kindness you see in the world", slightly derived from Gandhi, today. Keith doesn't need to be told this. Merry Christmas to the one or two people that will get a bonus chance.


----------



## divine (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Jackscrj said:


> I would like to be considered. I a couple months new into high end flashlights.
> I bought a fenix ld20 which reamed me out.
> Thanks for doing this for everyone.


You sir, are up.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Qoose said:


> Well I had a feeling that this would happen, being at the end of list at one point. My last choice was the TiGlow... Oh well, I hope you enjoy it LightCannon.
> 
> I really don't see anything that fit's into my usage. I'm going to leave everything else to the rest of you all. I know there are a lot of goodies that I could take, but hey, someone else will get them, and could probably use them more. It's death week before finals week, this school is trying to kill me, and I don't want to spend the time checking in or debating which light to take. Plus getting one would mean time playing with it, which I don't need. I don't need a light to help against absurd academic rigor. If I can graduate from this school, hopefully I'll be able to treat myself and all of you to a whole bunch of shiny toys with a fatter paycheck.
> 
> I found it funny that I thought of the quote, "Be the kindness you see in the world", slightly derived from Gandhi, today. Keith doesn't need to be told this. Merry Christmas to the one or two people that will get a bonus chance.



If you think the TK10 would be a light you could use, I will forward it. My friend bought me a Leapers UTG LT-EL337, once I get a led drop-in, it will be almost like the Fenix.


----------



## balou (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



LightCannon said:


> Got your PM! It was very much appreciated, although I'm was already a little OCD about checking this thread every...hour or so.



Yes, yes... hour 
The suspense is killing me


----------



## Jackscrj (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Well I have made my choice. I lack a low low light source. I also want a pocket rocket. I will humbly accept 54. Quark 123 (with no clip), donated by phoneguy.

Thank you so much ksbman and all who donated:bow:


----------



## Jackscrj (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hey phoneguy did you get my pm i'm not sure if it worked
thanks again

the last two weeks of school are hecktic I'll be glad when finals are over.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Jackscrj said:


> Hey phoneguy did you get my pm i'm not sure if it worked
> thanks again
> 
> the last two weeks of school are hecktic I'll be glad when finals are over.



PM received and returned. I will order the light as soon as you provide your name for shipping.Merry Christmas.
Bryan


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> If you think the TK10 would be a light you could use, I will forward it. My friend bought me a Leapers UTG LT-EL337, once I get a led drop-in, it will be almost like the Fenix.


 
Found Leapers mentioned on a UK airsoft site.

After you've had the light for awhile, please tell us how it performs.


----------



## Qoose (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

What... What... What?!?!

So here I am deciding to give this a quick check today, and what do I find but a PM in my inbox from our amazing Santa. Bearing gifts nonetheless! I can't believe this guy. Then I click out, and find another message, again offering the same thing from Divine! Any more and I'm going to . I had lost a bit of hope after searching for my nostalgia laden L1, but this is like a adrenaline rush of morale. 

This gift is going to be my good luck charm. Considering that one of my tests is on optics, I think it will be great luck indeed.

I think it is impossible to thanks you guys enough. Thank you not only for the gifts, but for bringing joy to those of us that have everything from a hard final to a merciless month. Thank you for the happiness that you so freely give out. Thank You.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

The friend that bought mine has had one for a while now, guess he got tired of me walking around his house shining his light at everything. It is a very well built light, much heavier than I expected when I picked it up for the first time, the body of the light is 3mm thick. Comes with a glass lens which is around 35mm and the bezel is 40mm. Double o-rings where the tail cap screws on and where the body connects to the head of the light. Very simple UI, screw the tail cap almost all the way on and press the button in rear for instant on, screw the tail cap all the way down to keep the light on. Comes with two bodies, one for edc and one that has mount for picatinny rail system. Comes with a long remote cable, clearly for rifle. According to the responses I got on a thread about the drop in, it seems to be a D36, will test fit with a cheap drop-in to confirm. Claims 260 lumens on the box, I have no way to measure but it definitely is not comfortable to look at, and if eyes are adjusted to low light it will cause you to see a spot for a good 15 seconds, the first three seconds you are almost blinded (unfortunately I found out the hard way). Runs on three cr123s for around an hour before noticeable drop in brightness. <--(cells that came with the light) I like the xenon bulb, but with no sort of shock absorpstion mounting this light on anything with a serious recoil would possibly cause the light to break. It also eats batteries since there is only one level of brightness, this is the reasoning behind my desire for a LED drop-in. I can honestly say, I would love to have a surefire, some of my friends have them and love them, but unless I was going to be in an actual fire fight with REAL bullets or just had large amounts of disposable income, I am not spending the $300 dollars on a surefire and the $50 for a drop-in just so it will be as bright as the UTG stock. I understand the appeal of surefire, and for an edc I could justify a purchase, but why buy such an expensive light to go rabbit hunting, or to go play airsoft, when you and I both know you have a backup light (if something were to happen), and it is going to get scratched, dented, cracked, dirty, ect... Plus the utg comes with 2 bodies, if only it came with two tail caps and only the head needed to be swapped back and forth, the threads on the tail cap are quite long. 

Will clean up and organize this review and post along with pictures in a thread later today. I have to write a 5 page rhetorical analysis of a website by 8:30 am CST, or I would do it now.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Qoose said:


> What... What... What?!?!
> 
> So here I am deciding to give this a quick check today, and what do I find but a PM in my inbox from our amazing Santa. Bearing gifts nonetheless! I can't believe this guy. Then I click out, and find another message, again offering the same thing from Divine! Any more and I'm going to . I had lost a bit of hope after searching for my nostalgia laden L1, but this is like a adrenaline rush of morale.
> 
> ...


+1 on the last part. CPFers are among the most generous and giving people I know. Thanks for bringing a little goodwill back into the world, guys. 

And Qoose, I'm glad you ended up with something you wanted. I'm happy for you. 

Happy Holidays, everyone.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hypothetically, if the last few people made a list of desired lights, at least the number you are away from selecting in length, ie, if you second- list top two lights in order, if you are three people away- top three lights in order, fourth- top four... Just to the bottom of the list. If there is a possibility you are going to be away from the computer for a while, it could benefit the blood pressure levels those behind you in the line, judging by the 8,500 views to 200 posts ratio.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> Hypothetically, if the last few people made a list of desired lights, at least the number you are away from selecting in length, ie, if you second- list top two lights in order, if you are three people away- top three lights in order, fourth- top four... Just to the bottom of the list. If there is a possibility you are going to be away from the computer for a while, it could benefit the blood pressure levels those behind you in the line, judging by the 8,500 views to 200 posts ratio.


But where's the fun in that?

And making a 26-item list makes me seem greedy, doesn't it? Hahaha.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I think if I were to make a list, it'd only consist of one thing, a Surefire A2 with a strion/stinger bulb adapter and an onion ring, but we all know that's not going to happen, so I will just pick what I can off the list at the very end.

Thanks all, Brendan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



LightCannon said:


> I would like to say that the people on this forum are among the most generous that I have ever had the good fortune to meet.
> 
> That being said, I would like to choose #7, the TiGlow, from [email protected]
> 
> Thanks to all the Santas, and especially ksbman for organizing this, and [email protected]!



You are welcome, your green Tiglow is in the mail.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

It was really only for the people that are not at there computers more than once a day and it is close to being their turn, maybe 4 back at most. Just trying to help those people who are having to wait.


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



greenlight said:


> I forgot to sign up. Is it too late to get in on the list?


It is your turn.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



greenlight said:


> I forgot to sign up. Is it too late to get in on the list?


 
I am under the impression that the answer to your question is no. I am not 100% on this, since it possible that keith has a really smart monkey who is able to read and type.<-really just wanted to put this up.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Dan,

I just got an email saying the light has shipped and is on its way to me.  Maybe I can get it to you before Xmas. 





dandism said:


> YAY!!!!! As for my choice, I would like the one I would use the most and that I can carry everyday. That would be the Quark MiNi AA (#14) Thanks to Braddah Bill.
> 
> Happy Holidays!!
> 
> -Dan


----------



## Blight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Okay I got permission, so I'm hotlinking a pic of the beautiful light Keith has bought for me to give to my girlfriend.







Ain't she a beauty!?


----------



## dandism (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Braddah_Bill said:


> Dan,
> 
> I just got an email saying the light has shipped and is on its way to me.  Maybe I can get it to you before Xmas.


 I sure hope so. I haven't been this eager about a gift since I was a kid. 

Thanks again Braddah_Bill,

Dan


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> I am under the impression that the answer to your question is no. I am not 100% on this, since it possible that keith has a really smart monkey who is able to read and type.<-really just wanted to put this up.



The previous poster meant that he's up....it wasn't a request to join the event. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhitch (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> Ain't she a beauty!?


 
WOW! That has got to be the perfect wife/girlfriend flashlight! The generosity being shown here is, as many have said before, astounding! 

Blight, be sure and let us know how your lady reacts to that little jewel, it certainly is a beauty!


----------



## neal71 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Cyber, I know, I was just trying to be sarcastic, guess I am not good at the humor thing. Maybe santa will bring me some jokes this year. 

That is one of the coolest keychain lights I have ever seen, what is it, and what batteries does it take?


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



[email protected] said:


> You are welcome, your green Tiglow is in the mail.


Awesome! I can't wait!

Thanks again!


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'm no monkey.

I may look like one, but... hey, wait a minute! :duh2:


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> Cyber, I know, I was just trying to be sarcastic, guess I am not good at the humor thing. Maybe santa will bring me some jokes this year.
> 
> That is one of the coolest keychain lights I have ever seen, what is it, and what batteries does it take?


http://photonfanatic.com/LPKFS.html


----------



## Blight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



jhitch said:


> WOW! That has got to be the perfect wife/girlfriend flashlight! The generosity being shown here is, as many have said before, astounding!
> 
> Blight, be sure and let us know how your lady reacts to that little jewel, it certainly is a beauty!



I'll let you all know.

And to think, I was going to hope my second choice, the Maratac AAA, would slip all the way down and around back to me.  I think this one should get a better reaction though. 

I'm surprised that the Maratac AAA is still there! I figured that would of been taken a long time ago. It sounds like a good keychain light, and it uses normal alkaline batteries. Nothing I have uses alkalines except a MiniMag AA.  Just wish someone sold it without charging 40% the cost of the light, for shipping.


----------



## Blight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> That is one of the coolest keychain lights I have ever seen, what is it, and what batteries does it take?



It's a La Petite Ti Killer with a splash purple ano.

Here's the link
http://photonfanatic.com/LPKFS.html (same as the one divine gave)

It uses some sort of watch battery, SR44/357, to keep the light super small.

The only thing that confuses me, is that page says it was only made in fuchsia and turquoise. Where did the purple one come from? :thinking:


----------



## neal71 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



divine said:


> http://photonfanatic.com/LPKFS.html



:bow: Well, at least I have a new favorite light site to drool over. :bow:




Blight said:


> I'll let you all know.
> 
> And to think, I was going to hope my second choice, the Maratac AAA, would slip all the way down and around back to me.  I think this one should get a better reaction though.
> 
> I'm surprised that the Maratac AAA is still there! I figured that would of been taken a long time ago. It sounds like a good keychain light, and it uses normal alkaline batteries. Nothing I have uses alkalines except a MiniMag AA.  Just wish someone sold it without charging 40% the cost of the light, for shipping.



You sir, must *LOVEEEEE* your girlfriend. I do not believe I could let my Fiance anywhere near that little gem. I wont even carry my nitecore cr2 on my keychain, and I got it for under $21.00.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> It's a La Petite Ti Killer with a splash purple ano.
> 
> Here's the link
> http://photonfanatic.com/LPKFS.html (same as the one divine gave)
> ...



Edit- I thought it was both colors together at first. I might be mistaken, but it looks like turquoise with dark reflections, or its the coolest chameleon flashlight ever and it changes colors.


----------



## Blight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> :bow: Well, at least I have a new favorite light site to drool over. :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, she's alright. :duck:

:laughing::devil:


----------



## Blight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> I might be mistaken, but fuchsia is a purple pink, mixed with a turquoise would give that deeper purple chameleon effect.



You could be right. I went strictly by the pictures and just didn't think the one on the site and the one in the sales thread matched. It must of been a special run I didn't see when I did a search on the light.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

22 hours down, only 26 to go, countrybob you sir are a man of patience. 

It must be like when you go out of town before christmas and your parents will not bring the presents or let you open them before you leave.


----------



## jhitch (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> 22 hours down, only 26 to go...


 

Ha, ha!! I was just doing that calculation myself! I find deep breathing and the mantra 'patience is a virtue' helps get me through the hours.


----------



## countybob (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> 22 hours down, only 26 to go, countrybob you sir are a man of patience.
> 
> It must be like when you go out of town before christmas and your parents will not bring the presents or let you open them before you leave.


its not patience i check every 15 minutes. I have grooves worn in the floor from my chair. AAAAARRRGGH!!!! P.S if any of you saw how much i look like Santa Clause you'd freak


----------



## Blight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



countybob said:


> its not patience i check every 15 minutes. I have grooves worn in the floor from my chair. AAAAARRRGGH!!!! P.S if any of you saw how much i look like Santa Clause you'd freak



Are you willing to take a pic of yourself while holding up a sign to my niece? :santa:


----------



## countybob (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> 22 hours down, only 26 to go, countrybob you sir are a man of patience.
> 
> It must be like when you go out of town before christmas and your parents will not bring the presents or let you open them before you leave.


By the way its county bob theres a sordod tale that goes with the name that i wont bore anyone with now


----------



## countybob (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> Are you willing to take a pic of yourself while holding up a sign to my niece? :santa:


yeah, whats her name?


----------



## Blight (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hmmm... a sordid tale that goes with your name? I'm afraid to tell you now. Don't know what kind of pic you'll post.


----------



## countybob (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> Hmmm... a sordid tale that goes with your name? I think I'm afraid to tell you now. Don't know what kind of pic you'll post.


i used to be a musician........


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I read it right, I just for some reason decided to change it. My apologies, and now that you said there is a story, you must share.





*This is the delay I was trying to avoid with the list suggestion, I am antsy so I know it has to be torture for those who have not selected yet.


----------



## countybob (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

once on the way to a gig i got pulled over for an old traffic ticket i didnt have enough to pay the fine so i had to call the rest of the band from the county jail they got me out we told the story to the bartender where we played that night he put a big jar on the end of the bar with a sign that said free county bob we made more in the jar then we made for the job.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Jackscrj said:


> Well I have made my choice. I lack a low low light source. I also want a pocket rocket. I will humbly accept 54. Quark 123 (with no clip), donated by phoneguy.
> 
> Thank you so much ksbman and all who donated:bow:



Light has been ordered from 4Sevens site and will be drop shipped to you.
Hope you enjoy.
Merry Christmas to ALL

Bryan


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



countybob said:


> once on the way to a gig i got pulled over for an old traffic ticket i didnt have enough to pay the fine so i had to call the rest of the band from the county jail they got me out we told the story to the bartender where we played that night he put a big jar on the end of the bar with a sign that said free county bob we made more in the jar then we made for the job.


 
You know ... Those mall Santas make a $#^%load of money. It's just seasonal work, bit of training for handling the tougher questions the kids toss out, and you just laugh like old Saint Nick does. If you look like Santa, I'm sure there are agencies that could help you out. You know, in case you get any future tickets.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> ...pic of the beautiful light Keith has bought for me to give to my girlfriend.


 
Speaking of Santa, I think Keith is the real one. There are rumors that Prince William comes to this site. Along with Angelina Jolie. I think it's obvious ... Keith must be Santa. His generosity would be jaw-droppingly impressive, even in a perfect world.


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Monocrom said:


> Speaking of Santa, I think Keith is the real one. There are rumors that Prince William comes to this site. Along with Angelina Jolie. I think it's obvious ... Keith must be Santa. His generosity would be jaw-droppingly impressive, even in a perfect world.



Really were did such rumors come from, so maybe I have helped her choose a light? I like to wish so anyway :naughty:


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Is it safe to say, I do not need to send a PM to the last few people on the list to remind them that they are up in 14 hours, or when greenlight picks, whichever comes first??


----------



## sqchram (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'm checking in regularly!


----------



## jhitch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

If I am anywhere near an internet connection, it is safe to say I have this thread open and am hitting refresh every few minutes...


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'm going to post a notice. There are only a few people until the end of the list and there will still be gifts left once we hit the end of the list. So... if you've already chosen your first gift, don't start ignoring this thread!


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



divine said:


> I'm going to post a notice. There are only a few people until the end of the list and there will still be gifts left once we hit the end of the list. So... if you've already chosen your first gift, don't start ignoring this thread!



As soon as choosing resumes, I am going to resume sending pms the next few in line. 

I still think to avoid the long delay, if you know you are going to be gone, put up some choices in order, so you do not get skipped or hold the other guys up.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

29. Star Trek Engineering badge, (R/H badge) with red LED (cereal box prize) , donated by DonShock. I have two shrek, green led lights that clip on like bluetooth headsets that came out of cereal boxes too. They have come in handy on several occasions. I think my next purchase is going to have to be a zebra light. Anyone that has had one like them as headlamps?


----------



## greenlight (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I chose this light.


> 9. Tiablo TL-1, donated by selfbuilt.


----------



## balou (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> *This is the delay I was trying to avoid with the list suggestion, I am antsy so I know it has to be torture for those who have not selected yet.



ARE YOU ACCUSING ME OF BEING COMPLETELY OBSESSED WITH THIS THREAD AND RELOADING EVERY 5MINS???!!!111eleven

:nana:


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I know I have not gotten much school done today, but i do not blame it on this thread, more like CPF in general.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



greenlight said:


> I chose this light.




greenlight would also like to thank ksbman and all the other donors for their incredible generosity...

btw, i find it hilarious that you others are roaming around this thread just like me, lol


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I've been lurking here ever since it started and I am not even on the list! Great fun here.


----------



## countybob (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

i would like to thank everyone for this wonderful christmas list! i have chosen #25 eagletac p100 c2 thank you aardvarksaggus and everyone else and a merry christmas to all! by the way i tried to pm this donor and i don't think it went through if recieved could you let me know?


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



balou said:


> ARE YOU ACCUSING ME OF BEING COMPLETELY OBSESSED WITH THIS THREAD AND RELOADING EVERY 5MINS???!!!111eleven
> 
> :nana:



obsess no longer, your turn :thumbsup:


----------



## balou (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Oh dear, now it's finally my turn, and I'm not 100% sure anymore because my first choice has been taken.


Be back in a few minutes...

edit: I'll take the ITP C6 

edit2: I lied, the ITP C6 has been my first choice for quite some time, just got cold feet for a minute.
What a relief to come out with the truth... :twothumbs...:thinking:


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Even when I am not on, emails go to my phone then I check the thread and reply from my phone. I agree with AardvarkSagus, it is fun to see what lights other people get. Plus it is really nice to see all this christmas spirit.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> 29. Star Trek Engineering badge, (R/H badge) with red LED (cereal box prize) , donated by DonShock. I have two shrek, green led lights that clip on like bluetooth headsets that came out of cereal boxes too. They have come in handy on several occasions. I think my next purchase is going to have to be a zebra light. Anyone that has had one like them as headlamps?



The Zebralight H501 is quite popular. I like mine a lot. Check out the headlamp forum.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## balou (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



pipsqueakspace said:


> obsess no longer, your turn :thumbsup:



Off I go, contacting divine, and reloading every few secs to see if he wrote anything back.
Then, if there's any kind of tracking number, the obsession starts again. Or else I'll check if the mailman has already arrived... day by day, long before the light is even able to arrive...

It never ends  .... 

edit: and now I'm of course waiting for the list to traverse backwards...

edit2: I'm a bit puzzled about how to proceed - I now contact divine via PM and send him my adress, right?


----------



## dandism (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

This thread is pretty exciting to watch


----------



## balou (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

post 242 - ITP C6

edit: WTH... I could swear that I saw a post a few seconds ago with someone saying I should announce my choice...


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



davidt1 said:


> The Zebralight H501 is quite popular. I like mine a lot. Check out the headlamp forum.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=6



I guess they are very nice lights, no one is selling them and when they do, they sell fast. 

I have over time spent at least $40 dollars on headlamps, and they just disappear, i think with one of these lights I would be able to use it as a pocket light as well so it would not be laying around until I need a head lamp. I also think they look really nice.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



balou said:


> Off I go, contacting divine, and reloading every few secs to see if he wrote anything back.
> Then, if there's any kind of tracking number, the obsession starts again. Or else I'll check if the mailman has already arrived... day by day, long before the light is even able to arrive...
> 
> It never ends  ....
> ...



Waiting for the light is worse than picking one, I get really excited when I get mail, I actually open all of my finaces mail as well as mine. The only thing she gets to open is netflix, and that is because I get an e-mail telling me what movie it is.


----------



## jhitch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I have been trying to write this for the last half hour and have changed my mind back and forth at least 4 times .

I will graciously and humbly accept:

40. Fenix P3D CE, Natural HA, donated by jhc37013.

I think this light will see the most use of the remaining choices. I think this will make a great light to keep in the work bag, now I just need to pick up some rechargeable cells for it (hmmm...maybe on the way back up...:naughty.

Thank you to all who donated (particularly jhc37013), participated, organized, etc. This has been (and will continue to be) an awesome show of generosity and is a true expression of the season.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Latest update amongst all the chatter:
29. greenlight - 9. Tiablo TL-1, donated by selfbuilt.
30. countybob - 25. EagleTac P100C2, donated by AardvarkSagus.
31. balou - 34. ITP C6, donated by Divine.
32. jhitch - 40. Fenix P3D CE, Natural HA, donated by jhc37013.
-
33. sqchram - you are up next
34. cyberspyder - remember you pick 2 items - last going down 1st round , 1st going back up 2nd round.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



LEDninja said:


> Latest update amongst all the chatter:
> 29. greenlight - 9. Tiablo TL-1, donated by selfbuilt.
> 30. countybob - 25. EagleTac P100C2, donated by AardvarkSagus.
> 31. balou - 34. ITP C6, donated by Divine.
> ...



Thanks ninja, I was just about to do this.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Remaining lights....

6. ARC AAA-P, donated by ksbman.
10. EagleTac P10A, donated by selfbuilt.
12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED.
13. 3AAAA Streamlight Stylus UV, donated by american lockpicker.
16. Fenix E20, donated by Monocrom.
17. 2007 Inova T3, donated by Monocrom.
19. 5W Led Replacement Bulb, warm or cool white, donated by usLEDsupply.
20. Spiderfire X-03, matte gunmetal gray w/ strike bezel and Solarforce LC- 1 (red band), donated by Black Rose. 
22. Terralux lightstar 220, donated by scout24.
23. Leatherman S1, donated by scout24.
24. Peak Matterhorn, black aluminum lug body, donated by scout24.
26. 2AA Minimag, w/ 2002 Madmax (SSC P4?), Kroll switch, deep reflector from a Magled; wrapped in grip tape, and two old but good Duracell 2050’s, donated by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
27. Fenix L0D-CE, black, donated by DonShock.
28. MiniMagLED, silver, donated by DonShock.
29. Star Trek Engineering badge, (R/H badge) with red LED (cereal box prize) , donated by DonShock.
32. Maratac AAA, HA black, donated by Youfoundnemo.
37. Icon Rogue 1, donated by Divine.
41. RiverRock LED Headlamp, donated by BVH.
42. 2-cell Mag "C", black, donated by BVH.
43. 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells, black label, maybe 2 cycles on them, donated by BVH.
44. 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells, blue label cells before he offered the high current black label cells, maybe 2 cycles on them, donated by BVH.
45. Nano charger, the model with the longer cell charging compartment, donated by BVH.
48. Jetbeam E3P Q5, donated by Divine.
49. Arc AAA Snow, donated by Divine.
51. Muyshondt Ti Mako, no Trit, BARLEY WORKING. A B/S/T light, has two levels, barley on and dim. Again, hopefully whoever chooses this light can get it working and have a great light. Donated by ksbman.


----------



## sqchram (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hi I'm here and I acknowledge, but I'm inbetween a funeral and a wake getting dinner with my wife, and, yes, checking on the list. Give me till 8pm mountain. Hey, the anticipation is always more exciting right?


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



balou said:


> edit2: I'm a bit puzzled about how to proceed - I now contact divine via PM and send him my adress, right?


Yes, sir. Send me a PM.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> Hi I'm here and I acknowledge, but I'm inbetween a funeral and a wake getting dinner with my wife, and, yes, checking on the list. Give me till 8pm mountain. Hey, the anticipation is always more exciting right?



:scowl::scowl::scowl::scowl::scowl::scowl::scowl::scowl:

:devil:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hey! My light got picked! I was worried I would be the last one picked. Countybob, I got your PMs. I'll try to get that out in the mail tomorrow but I kind of want to see if this blizzard is going to materialize first or not.


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



AardvarkSagus said:


> I've been lurking here ever since it started and I am not even on the list! Great fun here.


You're a winner! :twothumbs




countybob said:


> i would like to thank everyone for this wonderful christmas list! i have chosen #25 eagletac p100 c2 thank you aardvarksaggus and everyone else and a merry christmas to all! by the way i tried to pm this donor and i don't think it went through if recieved could you let me know?


----------



## BVH (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



AardvarkSagus said:


> I was worried I would be the last one picked.



Naw, that'll be me!


----------



## countybob (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

i am in the midwest right where the mississippi runs sideways, it was clear yesterday, right now there is about 8 inches on the ground and it's still coming down! it has definetly materialized here. sorry if i flooded you with pm,s aardvarksagus just a little anxious i guess


----------



## jhitch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



AardvarkSagus said:


> I was worried I would be the last one picked.


 
If Bob hadn't grabbed it, it was the next one on my list...


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



countybob said:


> i am in the midwest right where the mississippi runs sideways, it was clear yesterday, right now there is about 8 inches on the ground and it's still coming down! it has definetly materialized here. sorry if i flooded you with pm,s aardvarksagus just a little anxious i guess



Some of us, would not be on the computer if there was that much snow outside. Some of us have to drive many hours to see that kind of awesomeness.


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Damn I wish i was here to be able to apply for this.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> Hi I'm here and I acknowledge, but I'm inbetween a funeral and a wake getting dinner with my wife, and, yes, checking on the list. Give me till 8pm mountain. Hey, the anticipation is always more exciting right?



hehe, i guess you're right about the anticipation. So 8pm mountain time would make it 10pm eastern, coming up soon


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



pipsqueakspace said:


> hehe, i guess you're right about the anticipation. So 8pm mountain time would make it 10pm eastern, coming up soon



or 9pm central standard time.


----------



## RichS (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Wow, this is great! I didn't know this was even being done, let alone this is the 7th Christmas givaway thread??!


----------



## jhitch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

27 minutes by my clock...


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Jackscrj said:


> Well I have made my choice. I lack a low low light source. I also want a pocket rocket. I will humbly accept 54. Quark 123 (with no clip), donated by phoneguy.
> 
> Thank you so much ksbman and all who donated:bow:




I ordered the light last night. Here is the response I got today 

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]4Sevens.Com
------------------------------------------------------
Order Number: 87006
Detailed Invoice:Date Ordered: Wednesday 09 December, 2009

The comments for your order are





Your order has been updated to the following status.

New status: Back-order

Please reply to this email if you have any questions.

I will update you as soon as I get any new info.

Bryan

[/FONT]


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



RichS said:


> Wow, this is great! I didn't know this was even being done, let alone this is the 7th Christmas givaway thread??!
> 
> Am I too late to be considered?


If you qualify per the rules, you're in.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> ...but I'm inbetween a funeral and a wake...


My Condolences.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> If you qualify per the rules, you're in.




That is Santa Claus 101...


----------



## sqchram (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> 32. Maratac AAA, HA black, donated by Youfoundnemo.




Is what I would love! yay! - and thank you Youfoundnemo - it will be a perfect EDC!


----------



## RichS (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> If you qualify per the rules, you're in.


Thanks!


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



RichS said:


> Wow, this is great! I didn't know this was even being done, let alone this is the 7th Christmas givaway thread??!
> 
> Am I too late to be considered?



I would say it depends on how many of the lights in your beam shot pics are yours, it is a rather nice collection, as far as the rules go. ksb is the only one who can say whether or not someone can participate.


----------



## sqchram (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



jhitch said:


> 27 minutes by my clock...


.. and did I deliver on my promise or did I deliver?


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> .. and did I deliver on my promise or did I deliver?



You were indeed punctual.


----------



## RichS (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> I would say it depends on how many of the lights in your beam shot pics are yours, it is a rather nice collection, as far as the rules go. ksb is the only one who can say whether or not someone can participate.


I wish they were all mine! Fortunately I have flashaholic friends that allow me to use their lights for beamshots. And they should since I helped them build them. 

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't read down far enough beyond the first portion of the rules. I'll respectfully withdraw from these festivities.


----------



## jhitch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> .. and did I deliver on my promise or did I deliver?


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



BVH said:


> Naw, that'll be me!


I'd pick those possibly.


----------



## Blight (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> Is what I would love! yay! - and thank you Youfoundnemo - it will be a perfect EDC!



The Maratec AAA!

There goes my fantasy of it coming all the way back up the list. It would of had to have been ignored by everybody choosing a light, and about 10 people would have had to not pick a light at all, but I thought there was a chance!  :laughing:

Nice choice!


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



jhitch said:


> I have been trying to write this for the last half hour and have changed my mind back and forth at least 4 times .
> 
> I will graciously and humbly accept:
> 
> ...



Good choice I will ship it out tommorow and PM sent. Merry Christmas


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

RichS pulled out and it's been brought to my attention that greenlight owns a Spy 007 ($1000 light?). :tsk:


----------



## countybob (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

what happened with cyberspyder on the list?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Er, uh you can't put two rechargeable 123s in a P3D. I think it's possible that one 17670 would fit and work.

But two 3.7 is over voltage and will run the light DD.

To the best of my knowledge. If I'm wrong someone will be along shortly to correct me.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



countybob said:


> what happened with cyberspyder on the list?



He's making a list, and checking it twice, gonna find out who's naughty and nice....

Thats my best answer


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



countybob said:


> what happened with cyberspyder on the list?


Oops, got greenlight and cyberspyder mixed up. (PUE - posting while eating)

cyberspyder is up with two picks.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> RichS pulled out and it's been brought to my attention that greenlight owns a Spy 007 ($1000 light?). :tsk:



+2 :thumbsdow:sigh::thumbsdow

Maybe he will donate it.

:sigh:


----------



## RichS (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Er, uh you can't put two rechargeable 123s in a P3D. I think it's possible that one 17670 would fit and work.
> 
> But two 3.7 is over voltage and will run the light DD.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge. If I'm wrong someone will be along shortly to correct me.


The P3D works fine on 2x RCR123s. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180963


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> RichS pulled out and it's been brought to my attention that greenlight owns a Spy 007 ($1000 light?). :tsk:



He didn't mutter even a word of thanks after choosing a light.....so does this mean that the Tiablo TL-1 that greenlight chose is still available? This might be something the people on the bottom end of the list might want to know?


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Wait, so what's the dealio here? Somewhat lost


----------



## neal71 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



cyberspyder said:


> Wait, so what's the dealio here? Somewhat lost



Me too, and I have been here the whole time.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

the deal is, it's your turn cyberspyder. And you get to pick twice since you are the last on the list.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Thanks, I'll get back in an hour with my picks


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

If greenlight _has_ bought a 007, he doesn't qualify to be on the list and forfeits his choice.

Whether he has a 007 or not, I don't know. We need to hear from him.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> RichS pulled out and it's been brought to my attention that greenlight owns a Spy 007 ($1000 light?). :tsk:


I totally don't own a light like that. In my sig I'm showing off a Gerber firecracker. 


pipsqueakspace said:


> He didn't mutter even a word of thanks after choosing a light.....so does this mean that the Tiablo TL-1 that greenlight chose is still available? This might be something the people on the bottom end of the list might want to know?


Thanks for the great gift. I received a PM that the light is already on its way.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



greenlight said:


> I totally don't own a light like that. In my sig I'm showing off a Gerber firecracker.



OK, drama over. 

cyberspyder's up with two picks.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Could I pick the Ti Mako (donated by ksbman) and the Inova T3 (donated by Monocrom) please? PM's inbound.

Thanks alot Keith for organizing this year's Giftswap! As well, thanks to the two of you, and everyone else for donating the lights!

Thanks again, Brendan


----------



## jhitch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



jhc37013 said:


> Good choice I will ship it out tommorow and PM sent. Merry Christmas


 
:bow: Many, many, many thanks!!

Can't wait to play with my new toy! If those AW's are still around on the way back up I'll even get some guilt free lumens to use :twothumbs

And I just have to say...lovecpf


----------



## jhitch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



cyberspyder said:


> ...Ti Mako (donated by ksbman)...


 
Nice choice, I was eyeing that but don't have confidence in my ability to do anything but take it apart . That is a really nice peice of kit if you get it working again.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



jhitch said:


> Nice choice, I was eyeing that but don't have confidence in my ability to do anything but take it apart . That is a really nice peice of kit if you get it working again.



Thanks!


----------



## Jackscrj (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



phoneguy said:


> I ordered the light last night. Here is the response I got today
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]4Sevens.Com[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]------------------------------------------------------[/FONT]
> ...


 
It's all good. I can wait. I'm in no hurry. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



cyberspyder said:


> Could I pick the Ti Mako (donated by ksbman) and the Inova T3 (donated by Monocrom) please? PM's inbound.


 
Got your PM.

I work odd hours. I'll try to get to the post office sooner, but the T3 will go out on Monday; _at the latest._

Just as with the TK10 that Neal picked, and the E20 that someone will eventually pick, I'll mail the light 2-3 Day Priority Mail. Whatever happens, you'll have it in your hands before the end of next week.

Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## balou (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*







I is confoosed... to much posts during naptime, and when I woke up, this....

Iz it my turn yet?

edit2:
ok I believe it isn't my turn yet.. seems like sqchram only chose 1 light yet. at least jhitch more or less announced that he's interested in the AW cells the way back up


----------



## sqchram (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I had to sleep a few hours and I'm back at work on the nightshift - I'll need a moment to review what there is, and maybe provide some cheap entertainment for the night owls out there.


----------



## sqchram (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> 1. hydrou - #4 Muyshondt Ti Nautilus
> 2. theforester - #11 Quark AA Tactical
> 3. blinkjr - #30 Eagletac T100C2 MKI
> 4. 43X16 - #2 Surefire A2
> ...


 

OK - this is the current standing. Boy, decisions, decisions.. what looks good to you members who are up late?


----------



## balou (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Up late? Well, it's quarter before ten in the morning here 

My first choice for the reverse selection would've been the Maratac AAA.

Second... Arc AAA. But I really don't know if it's such a good choice. Overhyped and with lots of problems concerning the new owner? Or an old classic?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> OK - this is the current standing. Boy, decisions, decisions.. what looks good to you members who are up late?


 
I recommend the Fenix E20 that I'm giving away.

Then again, I might be a bit biased.


----------



## sqchram (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> 10. EagleTac P10A, donated by selfbuilt.
> 12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED.
> 16. Fenix E20, donated by Monocrom.
> 22. Terralux lightstar 220, donated by scout24.
> ...


 
*This above list is just for my consideration purposes - its not the remaining gift list.*

I want another light of utility - so I'll start eliminating things that wouldn't be of use for my needs.

I'll eliminate the Arc AAA - although from my brief readings of reviews here at CPF, Arc Flashlight seems an excellent quality build, but I'll opt for the functionality of a multi-mode light.

3AAAA Streamlight Stylus UV - no need for UV (no checking hand stamps, or looking for bodily discharges in hotel rooms) :sick2:

5W replacement bulb - is that just a screw-in replacement light-bulb for home use? Neat, but I think I want a gadget I can put in my pocket and take with me.

Spider Fire X-03 - CR123A - going to stick with standard AA AAA - no charger etc.

Leatherman Serac S1 - I will stick to a multi-level option available

Peak Matterhorn - sticking to multi-level option

2XAA Mini Maglite w/ LED mod and tape - sticking to multi-level

Mini Mag LED - the page says no rechargables?

Star Trek Engineering badge - I'm a big star trek fan, but gotta roll with the Command badge 

2XC Maglite - no C rechargables or charger

A123 Black - no light or charger to use in

A123 Blue - no light or charger to use in

Nano Charger - no light or batteries to use in

Arc Light AAA 'Snow' - sticking to multi-level options

Okay, this list is what I am considering - now to categorize and compare.


----------



## balou (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

You should ask yourself what size of light you want.

E.g. the L0D is many times smaller than the E20 - but also has less runtime.

Btw, there are two versions of the iTP Eos AAA, one multimode and the other singlemode.

edit: if sqchram doesn't in a totally surprising move choose the
*Arc AAA P by ksbman*, I would like to take it.
edit: and of course if jhitch chooses the AW cells like he hinted at

Countybob, you're more or less up


----------



## how2 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hi Guys sorry using up the time and space, but i would just like to tell you that i got my Tiablo A7clap:What a Flash Light) from Divine :bow:

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## sqchram (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Categorized by battery type.

*1 X AAA*
12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED.
27. Fenix L0D-CE, black, donated by DonShock.

*1 X AA*
10. EagleTac P10A, donated by selfbuilt.37. Icon Rogue 1, donated by Divine.
48. Jetbeam E3P Q5, donated by Divine.

*2 X AA*
16. Fenix E20, donated by Monocrom.
22. Terralux lightstar 220, donated by scout24.

*Headlamp*
41. RiverRock LED Headlamp, donated by BVH.



I hope this isn't too agonizing for those reading along - and if you're just passing some time and having a read, then enjoy - as thats what I'm doing to pass the early hours of the morning here at work.

*1 X AAA*
12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED. Single output Cree 7090-XP-E Q5, 80 lumens, perhaps one of the smallest 1xAAA lights available, and a precursor to the ITP Upgrade edition - which is beyond a minor suspicion the same light as the Maratac AAA. I chose this over the 10 lumen AAA lights as it would be effective for navigating out of a building in a power out, or down a dark trail etc.

27. Fenix L0D-CE, black, donated by DonShock. Cree 7090 XR-E,
30 Lumens(3.5hrs) -> 11 Lumens(8.5hrs) -> 75 Lumens(1hrs) ->Strobe -> SOS 
I really like the look of the body style - this light was basically first choice initially by the time I came into this thread, and many similarities to the Maratac AAA, which can be a good thing, but just something to consider when looking into the choices in the other categories. This would be my pick among the 

*1 X AA*
10. EagleTac P10A, donated by selfbuilt. Cree Q5 XR-E Two stage, 37 (6.5hr) and 130 (1hr) lumens on Eneloop - so normal, and bright.

37. Icon Rogue 1, donated by Divine. Cree Q5. Odd 'ramping down' PWM output, large for a single AA body. Squinting at the product package pic from selfbuilt's review low 6 (70hrs) lumens, high 50 (3hrs) lumens.

48. Jetbeam E3P Q5, donated by Divine. Cree Q5, High - 120 (1hr) Lumens (Eneloop), Low - 20 (14hr) Lumens (alkaline). Stainless steel body - I really like the clean stainless look. Seems similar to the EagleTac but with a wider spread of light levels, and think this would be my choice among the 1 X AA lights available.

*2 X AA*
16. Fenix E20, donated by Monocrom. Cree XRE Q2. Focusable - and does a good job too! Single output 109 lumens 3.3hrs
22. Terralux lightstar 220, donated by scout24. Cree XE-E P4, Low 100 (6hrs) lumens, high 220 (2hrs) lumens. More like High/Turbo settings. Reviewers have noted that the low output was less than another known 60 lumen flashlight, but still awful bright to fire up in close quarters in a dark adjusted environment.

*Headlamp 2 X AAA*
41. RiverRock LED Headlamp, donated by BVH. .5 Watt, blueish coloration, lightweight, low (25hrs) and high (7hrs) outputs.



Phew! Alright, now that this is all compiled, I can sit back, review, and consider. Its just too confusing reading down a huge list of light options all jumbled together. Its like saying 'ok you're marooned in the middle of nowhere, chose one: a firesteel and striker, sunscreen, hiking boots, bow and arrows, down sleeping bag, water purifier, or antivenom syringes.' You just can't make a good decision without some review - of course I'll always pick a car door, so I can roll the window down when I get hot in the desert. :laughing:


----------



## sqchram (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Now eliminating the ITP Eos AAA in favor of the multi-level L0D.
Remove the Icon Rogue for the ramping profile and form factor.
EagleTac P10A - sorry, but the stainless Jetbeam is plain sexy.
Dropped the Fenix E20 - love the idea of a focusable beam, but when the 2XAA competition is a 220 lumen light, and two-stage I don't think I've ever seen 220 lumens firsthand.
River Rock headlamp - I'm just more attracted to a hand-held light.


*1 X AAA*
27. Fenix L0D-CE, black, donated by DonShock. Cree 7090 XR-E,
30 Lumens(3.5hrs) -> 11 Lumens(8.5hrs) -> 75 Lumens(1hrs) ->Strobe -> SOS 
I really like the look of the body style - this light was basically first choice initially by the time I came into this thread, and many similarities to the Maratac AAA, which can be a good thing, but just something to consider when looking into the choices in the other categories. This would be my pick among the 

*1 X AA* 
48. Jetbeam E3P Q5, donated by Divine. Cree Q5, High - 120 (1hr) Lumens (Eneloop), Low - 20 (14hr) Lumens (alkaline). Stainless steel body - I really like the clean stainless look. Seems similar to the EagleTac but with a wider spread of light levels, and think this would be my choice among the 1 X AA lights available.

*2 X AA*
22. Terralux lightstar 220, donated by scout24. Cree XE-E P4, Low 100 (6hrs) lumens, high 220 (2hrs) lumens. More like High/Turbo settings. Reviewers have noted that the low output was less than another known 60 lumen flashlight, but still awful bright to fire up in close quarters in a dark adjusted environment.


----------



## balou (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

In my opinion, an AAA light, with its low battery capacity, should stick to the role of backup and emergency light.

And 2xAA... that's stretching the pocketable size imho. 1xAA EDC, or then a light with some real juice, e.g. 2xCR123 or 18650 - which, btw, aren't much bigger anyways.

You may now heed or dismiss my opinion


----------



## how2 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

People, the whole purpose of this list is Christmas.

By all means take your time but consider orders as it is now the 10th. The nearer Christmas get the less time we all have. 

If i get an opportunity to choose again, I do not mind if gift, is sent after Christmas. As this is the bustiest time for the Post offices around the world.


----------



## sqchram (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Ladies and gentlemen we are now down to our final three contestants, and yet another step closer to finding out who will become the next Miss America.

Who will it be?

*1 X AAA*
27. Fenix L0D-CE, black, donated by DonShock. Cree 7090 XR-E,
30 Lumens(3.5hrs) -> 11 Lumens(8.5hrs) -> 75 Lumens(1hrs) ->Strobe -> SOS 

This petite wonder started the pageant as a fan favorite, wearing a black cocktail dress and multi-talented, but too many similarities of yesteryears Miss America, the Maratac AAA, could hurt her chances.

*1 X AA* 
48. Jetbeam E3P Q5, donated by Divine. Cree Q5, High - 120 (1hr) Lumens (Eneloop), Low - 20 (14hr) Lumens (alkaline). Stainless steel body.

This lady is all about class in clean brushed stainless formalwear. Pure elegance right down to the stainless clicky button. Effectively covering the middle ground between the 1XAAA and 2XAA, she fits the bill, but will it be enough to stand apart from the competition?

*2 X AA*
22. Terralux lightstar 220, donated by scout24. Cree XE-E P4, Low 100 (6hrs) lumens (or 60 lumens), high 220 (2hrs) lumens.

Our third contender hails from the pre-steroid ban era in Eastern European women's power-lifting Olympics. Her delicate touch talents can only be described as pound you in your face, and smash you with a hammer. Tonight she will be wearing warm-ups and camo from the Army surplus store.

And now the judges will cast their votes which will then be tallied while Julio Iglesias sings "To All the Girls I've Loved Before" for the enjoyment of our studio audiences, and all of you viewers at home...




Welcome back, and we now return to our final elimination and the long awaited result of who will become the next Miss America!

Judges are the votes in? Is our panel finished with the tally, and do we have a result?

Third runner up is... Fenix L0D-CE 'while she brings everything to the table that makes a successful Miss America, I think our judges were looking for something different this pageant.

And now for the final two, the Jetbeam E3P Q5, and the Terralux Lightstar 220 and who will become the next Miss America... right after this commercial break.


Welcome back and lets find out who is the next Miss America. Envelope please.... [drum roll]

Second runner up is.... Jetbeam E3P Q5 - *Terralux Lightstar 220 you are the next Miss America!*



Thanks to all the contestants, their supporter and contributers, thank you judges and scout24 for bringing such fresh raw talent to the pageant! Thank you for watching, and please stay tuned for an important message from our sponsors! Good night.


----------



## sqchram (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



how2 said:


> People, the whole purpose of this list is Christmas.
> 
> By all means take your time but consider orders as it is now the 10th. The nearer Christmas get the less time we all have.


 
I don't feel my six posts over four hours was introducing a long delay, I was just having a bit of fun and providing a bit of (self) entertainment with the spirit and excitement of Christmas. 

Do you? Or did you equate lengthy posts as long delays?


----------



## how2 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> I don't feel my six posts over four hours was introducing a long delay, I was just having a bit of fun and providing a bit of (self) entertainment with the spirit and excitement of Christmas.
> 
> Do you? Or did you equate lengthy posts as long delays?




No i did not. If i offended you please accept my apologies. 
Thanks for your information as it was very useful for all of us.


----------



## how2 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

On a more serious note.

My Package sent by Divine (Tiablo A7)was opened up by Customs  on the 9th and then resealed, I got it on the 10th. 

It is better to put different Gift values (i.e $7.99, $12.42 etc) on the packages that the Santas are sending. 

Will they send me a Tax Bill?

I didn't have to sign for it, therefore i not have a Tiablo A7


----------



## neal71 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



sqchram said:


> I don't feel my six posts over four hours was introducing a long delay, I was just having a bit of fun and providing a bit of (self) entertainment with the spirit and excitement of Christmas.
> 
> Do you? Or did you equate lengthy posts as long delays?



You may delay or post all you want from the hours of 2 and 6, I will never complain about that, actually I enjoy reading new posts.


----------



## countybob (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

i think i"m up now unless i"m wrong?(i thought i was wrong once, but found out later i was only mistaken.) if i'm right i would like to choose the jetbeam E3p so generously donated by divine. sir, your kindness truely shows your divinity is not in question! thanks to you and everyone on cpf(when i realized there was actually a place for people who like and collect flashlights i discovered that a: im not as strange as i thought i was or, B: you can ANYTHING on the internet!!) merry christmas to all !


----------



## balou (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



countybob said:


> i think i"m up now unless i"m wrong?



You're up under the assumption that jhitch will take the AW cells



jhitch said:


> :bow: Many, many, many thanks!!
> 
> Can't wait to play with my new toy! If those AW's are still around on the way back up I'll even get some guilt free lumens to use :twothumbs
> 
> And I just have to say...lovecpf


----------



## jhitch (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Whew! That was alot of action overnight! 

Very entertaining showdown you hosted there sqchram 

As hinted at I will indeed choose:

43. 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells, black label, maybe 2 cycles on them, donated by BVH.

I've been wanting to try out lithium rechargeables but didn't have a light to run them in and couldn't justify the upfront expense...

But now thanks to the generous members here I can now enjoy the dangerous exploding world of lithium batteries! :devil: Just kidding, it sounds like these AW cells are about as safe they come but I will be reading up on their proper care and feeding as I anxiously await _both_ of my new toys. Wait, now I need a charger...well there's an easy thing to put on the Christmas list. I can just hear it now -"Seriously honey...a _battery charger_?" 

Once again thank you to everyone, this has been quite a ride, and I for one won't be getting off until the last item is chosen...it really is fun to watch the process!

And one more time...lovecpf


----------



## neal71 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



greenlight said:


> I chose this light.


 
I wonder if he will only wait 18 hours to come back this time.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*


GO GO GADGET GREENLIGHT!


----------



## Jackscrj (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Could you guys enlighten me about 49. Arc AAA Snow, donated by Divine
thanks


----------



## neal71 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Jackscrj said:


> Could you guys enlighten me about 49. Arc AAA Snow, donated by Divine
> thanks



I believe it is an ARC AAA with a different "more white" 6.5-7.0 lumen led.


----------



## blinkjr (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I wanted to squeeze in here and publicly thank Sgt. LED for the EagleTac T100C2. It arrived today in its original package looking great! :twothumbs

Thank you Sgt. LED and thank you to all the CPFers for your donations. I'll make sure to start collecting so that I can be a donor in 2010. 

Merry Christmas to all! lovecpf


----------



## sqchram (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Jackscrj said:


> Could you guys enlighten me about 49. Arc AAA Snow, donated by Divine
> thanks


 
http://www.arcflashlight.com/misc.shtml


----------



## greenlight (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

This is my pick:


> 27. Fenix L0D-CE, black, donated by DonShock.


-So, off to the next user.

Thanks to everyone for waiting 18 hours for me to reply!

gl


----------



## neal71 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



greenlight said:


> This is my pick:-So, off to the next user.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for waiting 18 hours for me to reply!
> 
> gl



And to ksbman for organizing this thoughtful and selfless giveaway, and don for giving such an awesome light away.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> And to ksbman for organizing this thoughtful and selfless giveaway, and don for giving such an awesome light away.



my thoughts exactly....


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Waiting on Jackscrj.


----------



## Jackscrj (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> 12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED.


 Is this one the multimode one or single
thanks


----------



## Jackscrj (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I will take 
16. Fenix E20, donated by Monocrom.

thanks to all who donated and to ksbman for setting it up
sorry about the time at school all day


----------



## neal71 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Everyone is gone.


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> Everyone is gone.


 I know... Qoose is up unless he wants to skip again, otherwise its LightCannon


----------



## neal71 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I assume since he could not use anything on his last turn he probably is going to pass, but I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I sent lightcannon a pm and have not gotten a response. Did everyone stop visiting this thread, or just a a few people?


----------



## Qoose (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

_Motions others to go ahead_.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'd be all over "10. EagleTac P10A, donated by selfbuilt."

But of course I'm not elligable.


----------



## balou (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'd be all over "10. EagleTac P10A, donated by selfbuilt."
> 
> But of course I'm not elligable.



I've had a good look at that light, but:
-way to big for an AA light
-to little throw for a light this size
-only two modes, mid and hi, no low
-and I already have two mid-priced AA lights

I decided that the EagleTac wouldn't be such a good light for me.
So... as planned I grabbed a big 18650 thrower in the first, and a small backup AAA light in the second run.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

i see this thread every day  now i'm waiting for the light ihihihhih sweet sensation :thumbsup:


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

LightCannon is Up


----------



## csshih (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

/me is going to go nudge lightcannon.


----------



## Blight (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Qoose said:


> _Motions others to go ahead_.



Are you ever going to share what lights you got from Keith and divine? You eluded to some gifts in a previous post. We want to know! :huh:


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

sorry guys...my reply button hasn't been working properly all day.

I'm trying to decide between the bulb or the A3 EOS...back in a bit with my answer.

Is the A3 EOS the 1-mode or the 3-mode?


----------



## Qoose (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> Are you ever going to share what lights you got from Keith and divine? You eluded to some gifts in a previous post. We want to know! :huh:



Oh right. I'm still waiting on Keith's message actually. I think it's probably another Tritium.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

by the time you get a reply it would prob be over the 2 days


----------



## Qoose (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Wait, do you mean he's out for 2 days? I haven't been thinking about it anyway, don't need distractions from finals. I can wait.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

hehe, no i meant that the donor is not online and that question would not be answered within the next day


----------



## Blight (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Qoose said:


> Oh right. I'm still waiting on Keith's message actually. I think it's probably another Tritium.



You mean they each offered you a TiGlow thing? Wow! Again, I'm impressed by the generosity of our Santa and his helpers. :santa: That thing does look very pretty! 

I think pipsqueakspace was referring to LightCanon and his question on if the A3 EOS is 1 or 3 modes.


----------



## Blight (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would guess the A3 EOS is the single mode. From what I've read, most people refer to the 3 mode one as the upgraded EOS.


----------



## dandism (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

if you can't decide, i'll gladly take your spot


----------



## ksbman (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



ksbman said:


> On the second run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over.


[email protected] is going to be up @ 6:44 PST.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Sorry about my late reply, everyone. I would like to choose 19. 5W Led Replacement Bulb, warm or cool white, donated by usLEDsupply.

Again, thanks to all the Santa's who donated gift items!


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I got my SL Stinger in the mail today and want to once again thank everyone who donated, especially scout24. lovecpf


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Thanks Keith and Selfbuilt, I'll take the P10A. PM incoming when I get access to a computer.


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

jamie.91 is up


----------



## slayergut (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Is it too late to apply?I'm rather new to this forum and i do not live in the USA,but im a student and was thinking of getting a AAA keychain light for my brother as a present when i came across this thread.I'm not working part-time so i have no real income.am i eligible?


----------



## csshih (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



slayergut said:


> Is it too late to apply?I'm rather new to this forum and i do not live in the USA,but im a student and was thinking of getting a AAA keychain light for my brother as a present when i came across this thread.I'm not working part-time so i have no real income.am i eligible?


sorry bud.. the rules say no.


----------



## slayergut (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Awww.But nice to see the community here is so friendly tho.Hope i will enjoy my stay here


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

oh my word, as if its not great enough getting one prize i get a second go! lovecpf

i think i owuld like to choose 12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED.

this forum/thread/community just keeps on getting better!

special thanks to GreenLED for this one aswell!

thanks again jamie


----------



## Roberts30 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I would like to choose 37. Icon Rogue 1, donated by Divine. I want to again give a big thank you to all of the doners. lovecpf


----------



## scout24 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

sqchram-
Due to unforseen family circumstances, i was unable to mail out the Terralux last friday. I want to apologize, and assure you that it will go out first thing monday morning, with a small surprise inside...  Again, my apologies, and please let me know when it arrives.
Greg


----------



## bigslick (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'd like to choose:
20. Spiderfire X-03, matte gunmetal gray w/ strike bezel and Solarforce LC-1 (red band), donated by Black Rose. 



 Thanks so much!


----------



## musicamaker13 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'll take

49. Arc AAA Snow, donated by Divine.

Thank you to everyone who made this possible!


----------



## musicamaker13 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

You're up sfca! :twothumbs


----------



## sfca (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I wanna thank ksbman again for doing this, and USACelt for the Duracell batteries. Besides the batteries, there was nothing I would have been able to put to use (would have been a "collector's item" instead) so please skip me and let the next person in line choose.


----------



## Gitlaa (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'll take #24. Peak Matterhorn, black aluminum lug body, donated by scout24.
Thanks again to everyone who donated.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Man, the arc almost made it all the way. :mecry: Sent the next up a pm, es2qy is almost up but cannot send a pm.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

So not only do i get to choose a cool light the first time around, I also get to pick another one on the way back up. How cool is this  . Amazing generosity from all the donors.

I have wanted to try a small keychain light to see what all this EDC fuss was about and the Leatherman looks perfect.... so thus i choose 


*23. Leatherman S1, donated by scout24.*


This will make a great light to start my EDC experience and quest to become a true flashoholic  Thanks so much to everyone involved, especially ksbman, ledninja, and scout24. You guys are the best :thumbsup:

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## es2qy (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'd love to have this to give to my mom to replace her old school incan one -
28. MiniMagLED, silver, donated by DonShock.
Thanks to DonShock, ksbman, & CPF!


----------



## hydrou (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

After a long journey, my new EDC finally arrived.:candle:

Thanks to everony who donated such nice lights and especially to Keith for organizing this nice event!:twothumbs


----------



## neal71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

The winner is.... 29. Star Trek Engineering badge, (R/H badge) with red LED (cereal box prize) , donated by DonShock. I would like to say thank you to ksbman, monocrom, donshock, and all the other people who donated. You guys are awesome.

Got the TK10, it is awesome and in absolutely perfect condition. It has gone everywhere I have since I opened the package.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



neal71 said:


> Got the TK10, it is awesome and in absolutely perfect condition. It has gone everywhere I have since I opened the package.


 
Good to hear. That definitely put a smile on my face.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Monocrom said:


> Good to hear. That definitely put a smile on my face.



It has replaced all but one other nightstand lights, thats only cause its a little bright for reading purposes. So it has been with me pretty much all day everyday.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

i would like to be on you, my light will be mine in a lot of days. The postal service in Italy is not very good. i hope to receive the connexion this week :twothumbs


----------



## carling (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'll take...

# 26. 2AA Minimag, w/ 2002 Madmax... by PlayboyJoeShmoe.

A big thanks again to all "Santa's" and especially to Keith and PlayboyJoeShmoe.


----------



## scarlet (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

TWO Christmas gift chances!?! The generosity here is incredible.

Id love to have:
42. 2-cell Mag "C", black, donated by BVH.

Thank you and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## how2 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hi all 

I would like to have

44. 4 AW protected A123 rechargeable cells, blue label cells before he offered the high current black label cells, maybe 2 cycles on them, donated by BVH.

Thank you:bow: BVH 
Thank you :bowivine
Thank you :bow:KSBman
Thanks to all the other Santas:santa:

You have made my Christmas a very Merry one.


----------



## countybob (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

received the eagletac p100c2 in the mail today, what a great edc light! thanks to Aardvarksagus and everyone else who joins in this wonderful holiday tradition! merry christmas to all and to all a dark night!(so we can enjoy our flashlights):wave:


----------



## greenLED (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



jamie.91 said:


> oh my word, as if its not great enough getting one prize i get a second go! lovecpf
> 
> i think i owuld like to choose 12. ITP Eos AAA, donated by greenLED.
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas, Jamie! :santa:
...replying to your PM.


----------



## BVH (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Scarlet, How2, your stuff will go out tomorrow - not gonna "brave" the Post office today on it's busiest day of the year!


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



dandism said:


> I sure hope so. I haven't been this eager about a gift since I was a kid.
> 
> Thanks again Braddah_Bill,
> 
> Dan


 

:santa: :santa:​ 
Shipped today 12/14................​ 
USPS Delivery Confirmation 0309 1140 0000 6650 6968​ 
Insurance 1307 2480 0000 1427 8733​


----------



## dandism (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Braddah_Bill said:


> :santa: :santa:​
> 
> Shipped today 12/14................​
> USPS Delivery Confirmation 0309 1140 0000 6650 6968​
> ...


 :thanks: !!!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

About three items left to pick from. Let's wrap it up so everyone can get their stuff by Christmas!


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



bigslick said:


> I'd like to choose:
> 20. Spiderfire X-03, matte gunmetal gray w/ strike bezel and Solarforce LC-1 (red band), donated by Black Rose.
> 
> Thanks so much!


The lights are all packaged up. 
I wasn't able to get to the post office this evening, so they will go out tomorrow.

I'm hoping they will get to you by Christmas.


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

HELLLO EVERYONE!!

Well, I just want to let Divine know that I have received his package. I was super excited as I was coming home fromt he uni and I saw this brown Scotch padded bag.... i was like jumping around!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I shall appreciate it.

also, I would like to thank ksbman for organising this thread!!

I shall go and play with my new toy now.hehe


----------



## notrefined (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Much thanks again and Christmas merryment to everyone involved in this thread, especially ksbman and all who showed so much generosity here. I think I will pass along the remaining choices to those higher on the list, and hope someone will find something most useful to them


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



carling said:


> I'll take...
> 
> # 26. 2AA Minimag, w/ 2002 Madmax... by PlayboyJoeShmoe.
> 
> A big thanks again to all "Santa's" and especially to Keith and PlayboyJoeShmoe.



Got and responded to PM.

At a place in life where shipping the light to Phillapines(sp?) is going to cost all or more of what's left in my pocket.

I'll get it done but probably not in time for Christmas.

Hang in there Carling. It'll happen! I will even throw in a surprise.


----------



## BVH (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



scarlet said:


> TWO Christmas gift chances!?! The generosity here is incredible.
> 
> Id love to have:
> 42. 2-cell Mag "C", black, donated by BVH.
> ...



Scarlet tracking 9405 5036 9930 0075 3995 41 dropped off at the front counter of the P.O. at 10 AM.

How2, your is first class International so no tracking number but I dropped it off at the same time. Marked it as a gift and gave it a $5.00 value on the form.


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

ugh.. sorry to my recipients.. the PO is much too crowded, and I don't have time to wait hours..


----------



## BVH (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Not that it's the same everywhere, but I have found on repeated trips to the PO that about 1:30 to 2 PM is the least crowded. You've got the morning rush and then the lunch rush and then it seems to be somewhat light. On numerous trips between those hours, I had zero wait.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

i don't believe it! i can choose something else! i so happy! i just had to wait my turn lovecpf


----------



## how2 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Thanks BVH:twothumbs

"How2, your is first class International so no tracking number but I dropped it off at the same time. Marked it as a gift and gave it a $5.00 value on the form.


----------



## divine (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

The post office next to where I work has been pretty insanely busy lately. The one by where I live has been about twice as busy.

I work from 8:00am until 5:00pm with a lunch break from 12:00pm to 1:00pm. Until a few months ago, the post office has been open until 6:00pm, but now their hours are from 8:30am to 5:00pm, so I only have two options for going. I can go during my lunch break or I can go on Saturday. It makes it much more difficult, and it is much busier in the post office this year compared to last year. I think it is because of these changes. =\

seale_navy, great.  I have been looking around and I don't see those stock bezel rings anywhere!  I'm sure you can work out a trade with someone if you want to, but installing the stock bezel ring might be difficult to do without the proper tool.


----------



## divine (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Blight said:


> You mean they each offered you a TiGlow thing? Wow! Again, I'm impressed by the generosity of our Santa and his helpers. :santa: That thing does look very pretty!
> 
> I think pipsqueakspace was referring to LightCanon and his question on if the A3 EOS is 1 or 3 modes.


I offered him an undefined something else, but he said Keith beat me to it, so I never got to say what the undefined was going to be.


----------



## eyeonthewall (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I can't believe I get a second turn! 

I'll pick number 41. RiverRock LED Headlamp, donated by BVH.

Thanks to kbsman, BVH, and everyone else once again!! :twothumbs


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hello divine ,

Its ok, u don't have to find it anymore. I called my Surefire distributor and I order a Nitrolon bezel head that comes with the Borofloat lens from them for a small price. 

So I can have full body Nitrolon look Hehe. by the way the charger I'm suppose to use at 3.6 volt right since it matches the battery voltage ? I didn't use it yet, so the notification light will turn green once its fully charge?


----------



## mefistofele86 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I choose this

45. Nano charger, the model with the longer cell charging compartment, donated by BVH.

I wanna say THANKS for all... i can't tell what i feel because of my bad english but i know you understand.
lovecpf


----------



## ksbman (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Lucky 13, last one left.

ma_sha1 , you're up.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Yeah!

I'll take the final lucky 13!

yeah!


----------



## KnOeFz (Dec 16, 2009)

You did it once again Kbman! Awesome!

Hope everyone enjoys their lights. 
I still enjoy the Lumapower light I received last year!

Also a big thumbs up for everyne who donated!

lovecpf


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 16, 2009)

Keith, your generosity is mind blowing! Year after year, you've done it again. Outstanding! Even if you were a millionare, your generosity would still be nothing short of amazing.

Whoever takes over the Christmas Giveaway host spot will have some HUGE shoes to fill next year.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Keith, your generosity is mind blowing! Year after year, you've done it again. Outstanding! Even if you were a millionare, your generosity would still be nothing short of amazing.
> 
> Whoever takes over the Christmas Giveaway host spot will have some HUGE shoes to fill next year.


Ditto. Big :bow: to Keith.


----------



## pipsqueakspace (Dec 16, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Keith, your generosity is mind blowing! Year after year, you've done it again. Outstanding! Even if you were a millionare, your generosity would still be nothing short of amazing.
> 
> Whoever takes over the Christmas Giveaway host spot will have some HUGE shoes to fill next year.



Keith's generosity is indeed astounding. I not only thank him but i thank *all *the donors, including you monocrom, who have combined to make this possible. I thank you all for your incredible generosity. :bow:


----------



## divine (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



seale_navy said:


> Hello divine ,
> 
> Its ok, u don't have to find it anymore. I called my Surefire distributor and I order a Nitrolon bezel head that comes with the Borofloat lens from them for a small price.
> 
> So I can have full body Nitrolon look Hehe. by the way the charger I'm suppose to use at 3.6 volt right since it matches the battery voltage ? I didn't use it yet, so the notification light will turn green once its fully charge?


Strange, I have never heard of any Surefire light coming with a borofloat lens. I think the G2's come with lexan, like the lens on the one you got from me. Anyways, whatever they send you should work fine.

Yes, charge the AW RCR123's with the 3.6 volt setting. The charger is red and blinks green while charging and it turns solid green when it is fully charged. I think across the board you want to keep an eye on li-on chargers (don't charge overnight while you're sleeping) and when it turns to a solid green, take the batteries out of the charger.


I agree, Keith is very generous. He puts together some great packages for these gifts. I am in awe.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I _THINK_ I can get the package on the way to Carly tomorrow.

I shall certainly try!


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Hmm if I am not mistaken , on the Surefire website, all the Nitrolon torches now feature a glass window, where they state on the website " coated tempered window " 

The only one using lexan is the firefighter series.


----------



## divine (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting. Well, pyrex is glass, so maybe they just changed it to the same lens across the board, it must be simpler for manufacturing to have one lens.


----------



## divine (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess the all gone means I can stop going to the post office every day.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I _THINK_ I can get the package on the way to Carly tomorrow.
> 
> I shall certainly try!



If it would help, you could send it to me and I will mail it to him. My mom works for southwest and gets a deal on shipping through fed-ex.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Let me try at the PO and if I run into trouble I'll PM you tomorrow some time.


----------



## neal71 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Let me try at the PO and if I run into trouble I'll PM you tomorrow some time.



Ok.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Got 'er done. The package went into the system a little over an hour ago.

Hope you like the light and the surprise!


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Yesterday was a VERY good day. Both the TiGlow and the LED Bulb arrived safe and sound. Thanks again to ksbman, [email protected], and US LED Supply for the gifts! 

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## Qoose (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

Awww, no such luck for me. I have a feeling that my gift is sitting down in Southern California right now, finally in my mailbox. Which is sad because I'm home for break. I guess I'll have to wait another month...


----------



## dandism (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*



Braddah_Bill said:


> :santa: :santa:​
> 
> Shipped today 12/14................​
> USPS Delivery Confirmation 0309 1140 0000 6650 6968​
> ...


 I was finally able to go to the post office to pick up the package Braddah_Bill sent me. I opened the box and found a note that read:

"Dude, enjoy the lights.
Happy Holidays 

Braddah_Bill"

I had to re-read it.... lights?... light(S)? :duh2:

At this point I was digging through the foam peanuts to see what he meant by that and found a box containing a new Fenix TK10 and a smaller box containing the Quark Mini. 

This is such a wonderful Christmas present.

Thank you very much, Bill.

-Dan


----------



## Magic Matt (Dec 23, 2009)

I think it's fantastic to see such generosity. I've been on a few forums before, but I've never seen anything like this and I think it's a brilliant idea. I'm also stunned at some of what is being given away, amazing! Such cool stuff! 

Happy Christmas everyone! :twothumbs


----------



## Moka (Dec 23, 2009)

Hooray, finally got Internet back... 
Just wanted to thank Keith for his wonderful initiative and for his awesome generosity! My L1 arrived with a box of sf cell to go with it!!!
You have made my Xmas! I really can't thank you enough. 
Cheers. Moka


----------



## seale_navy (Dec 24, 2009)

its christmas eve here... Im still overwhelmed with my G2 i stare at it and edc it everyday hehehhe..

merry xmas everyone. those in the upper hemisphere... u guys are so lucky to have snow..I know I dont since im located in the equator


----------



## Haz (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone, thanks for running this again ksbman


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VII*

I'm glad you like them, :santa::santa: and got em in time for Christmas.




Bill




dandism said:


> I was finally able to go to the post office to pick up the package Braddah_Bill sent me. I opened the box and found a note that read:
> 
> "Dude, enjoy the lights.
> Happy Holidays
> ...


----------



## hydrou (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry X-Mas to all of you!

And especially to Keith!:twothumbs


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks to 4Sevens for getting my package to the recipient yesterday!!

Bryan


----------

